#ubuntu-irc 2008-01-16
<LjL> NOTICE - From now on, this channel will be officially logged at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com
<Palintheus> LjL: would a /notice be appropriate so the line hilights and won't get lost in the joins/parts?
<LjL> Palintheus: well, some people would conceivably find a channel NOTICE rude
 * Palintheus nods
<LjL> anyway, this channel was always supposed to be public and logged really
<LjL> it's just that now it actually is
<Palintheus> :)
<LjL> #ubuntu-es operators, [17:23:44] --> neocrysis has joined this channel (n=chatzill@190.20.199.144).
<LjL> hola Crysis
<Crysis> hola
<Crysis> aqui todos hablan español?
<LjL> no Crysis
<LjL> esto es un canal internacional
<LjL> yo mismo solo hablo italiano y comprendo español al "sueno" del italiano :)
<Crysis> Ooo
<LjL> Crysis: de toda manera, cual es el problema?
<Crysis> es que queria hablar con jpatrick
<Crysis> ya estaba hablando con el pero no me contesta
<Crysis> por eso vine aqui pense que lo podia encontrar aqui
<erUSUL> Crysis: que quieres saber?
<LjL> Crysis, si no te quiere hablar es un derecho que tiene...
<Crysis> solo queria que me explicara algo pero en eso tienes razon LjL
<Crysis> bueno si no quiere hablar
<Crysis> entonces ni modo
<Crysis> nose puede hacer nada
<LjL> pero Crysis aqui hay otros operadores de #ubuntu-es, creo que probablemente tu puedas hablar con ellos si hay algo problema con el canal
<LjL> ves, uno mas
<erUSUL> Crysis: si está relacionado con #ubuntu-es puedes comentarmelo a mi
<Crysis> mmm... es que tambien estaba relacionado con #kubuntu-es
<Crysis> por eso queria hablar con el
<LjL> erUSUL: hope my comment in -es wasn't too much out of place
<LjL> but that guy *is* a troll, and so are his friends/clones
<LjL> International Ubuntu IRC operators channel | The IRC Team: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcTeam | Support in #ubuntu etc. | The channel is multilingual, but English is preferred | Regardless of language, please write clearly (think "Babelfish") | #ubuntu-meta to report difficult support questions
* LjL changed the topic of #ubuntu-irc to: International Ubuntu IRC operators channel | The IRC Team: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcTeam | Support in #ubuntu etc. | The channel is multilingual, but English is preferred | Regardless of language, please write clearly (think "Babelfish") | #ubuntu-meta to report difficult support questions
<PriceChild> Hey C3s4r, how can I help?
<Nafallo> baah. 1h45min ago
<LjL> Nafallo: say what?
<PriceChild> hmm thought this was -ops for some reason
<Nafallo> LjL: Philip5 quit that far ago
<LjL> PriceChild: doesn't hurt to ask anyway
<PriceChild> nope
#ubuntu-irc 2008-01-17
<milestone> hi all. I have a question. I always chat with a freind of mine. And I am notified when he goes online. Is there a way to find out which channels he has joined? by using some /whois, or whatever command?
<no0tic> milestone, if he has +i mode set on his nickname, no
<no0tic> milestone, just /query him
<no0tic> milestone, this channel is not for general irc support, anyway
<milestone> no0tic: oops sorry
<erUSUL> dowes anyone know how tor connections are blocked on freenode?
<no0tic> erUSUL, they are not blocked
<erUSUL> i heard that sometimes when there is abuse from tor uses they can block tor connections i was corious as to how they discern connections from tor
<no0tic> http://freenode.net/irc_servers.shtml#tor
<erUSUL> users*
<no0tic> erUSUL, read that
<erUSUL> no0tic: thanks for the pointer ;)
<SWAT> I thought tor was blocked because of a startup company? ( http://yro.slashdot.org/article.pl?sid=07/12/02/1515247 )
<jussi01> !tor
<ubotu> TOR is a project aiming to provide anonymous connections via specialized !proxies - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/TOR for information and help - Note that TOR is blocked on most Ubuntu IRC channels, please see !hostmask and !tor-gpg
#ubuntu-irc 2008-01-18
<jpatrick> erUSUL: no se puede poner +m por unos momentos
<jpatrick> ?
<erUSUL> jpatrick: por?
<jpatrick> callar los de mas
<erUSUL> jpatrick: estoy a ver si los calmo un poco
<jpatrick> erUSUL: parece que ya esta...
<LjL> que pasa?
<LjL> veo crysis en -ops otra vez
<LjL> jpatrick: ^
<jpatrick> ni idea
<jpatrick> I think it's on his autojoin
<LjL> jpatrick: hablabas de el ahora?
<effie_jayx> erUSUL, hola. por que no se usa http://doc.ubuntu-es.org/LoCo:Lineamientos_de_conducta_para_canales_de_IRC en ubuntu-es
<jpatrick> effie_jayx: solo usan CoC
<jpatrick> LjL: what?
<jpatrick> LjL: yeah, Crysis in -ops, maybe /remove ?
<jpatrick> LjL: he's just added the channel to his autojoin
<LjL> he better remove it
<jpatrick> he probably wants to hang out with the "ops"
<LjL> jpatrick: he really should know better, i've been pretty threatening to him yesterday. and his friend danroj.
<jpatrick> LjL: I banned danroj from -es
<effie_jayx> jpatrick,  pero tendria sentido usar esos lineamientos?
<LjL> jpatrick: was about time
<jpatrick> effie_jayx: si, mejor habla con P3LAbjda, lo que sea
<LjL> jpatrick: did he do anything else in -es?
<jpatrick> LjL: the #ubuntuteros thing and that notice
<jpatrick> just keeping an eye out for Crysis now
<jpatrick> bueno, -es va de offtopic a muy offtopic
<no0tic> jussi01, /whois Crysis
<no0tic> ups
<jpatrick> no0tic: :O
<no0tic> jpatrick, he's not +i, indeed :)
<jpatrick> LjL: I just want to +m in there...
<LjL> jpatrick: in u-es?
<jpatrick> I'll just sit and let it suffer
<LjL> jpatrick: you don't have an offtopic channel?
<jpatrick> LjL: 98% of the users don't care about it
<LjL> jpatrick: well then make them
<jpatrick> effie_jayx: what did you tell me about -es users?
<no0tic> jpatrick, when we opened the italian offtopic channel, no one cared about it, now it's very crowdy..
<effie_jayx> jpatrick,  cant recall
<jpatrick> effie_jayx: ops being bad guys or something
<no0tic> jpatrick, it takes long to make an offtopic channel a good place to stay, because most of the users that are pointed to it see it like a punishment
<effie_jayx> ahhhh
<LjL> jpatrick, if users are not used to behave, they're bound to consider ops bad guys when they actually act and try to get the channels back on track.
<effie_jayx> well people tend to treat ops like bad guys
<jpatrick> no0tic: well, I'm too close to chanlimit for ot channels
<effie_jayx> victimize themselves
<effie_jayx> jpatrick,  they get coalition and start riot against the op
<LjL> effie_jayx, that shouldn't scare you off from acting however.
<jpatrick> effie_jayx: that explains a lot
<LjL> it really really shouldn't.
<effie_jayx> LjL,  I am only an op in ubuntu-ve
<effie_jayx> LjL,  I just got op in es
<effie_jayx> and I am learning the ropes there... I am learning that rules differ a bit
<LjL> i'm about to remove my highlight on crysis
<LjL> he
<LjL> definitely
<LjL> users
<LjL> enter
<LjL> as
<LjL> punctuation
<LjL> and my OSD is going crazy
 * jpatrick kicks the -es bot back into action
<effie_jayx> LjL,  he is a hands full
 * jpatrick out
<erUSUL> effie_jayx: he añadido un enlace a las normas (con tinyurl) al topic del canal. La verdad sea dicha pero Lineamientos me duele u poco en los oidos...
<erUSUL> effie_jayx: y de hecho se está empleando mal. Esa palabra no significa normas o Codigo etc
<jpatrick> erUSUL: guia de IRC seria mejor
<jpatrick> LjL, erUSUL: RED alert, illgel links being posted on #u-es
<jpatrick> kicked
<jpatrick> damn^^
<LjL> anybody knows adam_f_?
<Nafallo> not really
<danrojen> jpatrick, listo
<jpatrick> LjL: ^^
<danrojen> aqui me podrais decir?
<jpatrick> danrojen: estamos cansados con todo eso de "entra en mi canal ##linux-cool"
<danrojen> jpatrick, lol ok yo ayer hable de eso yo prometi no volverlo a hacer
<danrojen> LjL, y nalioth recibieron mis disculpas jpatrick les dije que no lo volveria a  hacer
<danrojen> y no lo he vuelto a hacer
<jpatrick> LjL: is this true?
<danrojen> nalioth, true
 * Nafallo wakes up, looks at the channel and find it best to fall asleep again
<LjL> sí jpatrick, aunque no apareceba muy claro a danrojen que no importa la *manera* de spamar, importa que no se spame
<danrojen> LjL, si igual ya vi las reglas de ubuntu-es
<danrojen> y se cual es son las formas de hacer flood y spam
<danrojen> entonces despues de eso yo ya se debe comportar en este tipo de canales
<jpatrick> danrojen: ban quitado
<LjL> buen danrojen, asi comprendes ahora que tambien un /notice o muchos mensajes privados a los usuarios del canal no son bienvenidos, verdad?
<danrojen> si LjL
<LjL> bueno
<danrojen> ademas creo que ##linux-cool es mala influencia para ustedes los op
<danrojen> LjL, creo que te diste cuenta en realidad a mi no me gusto como crysis los trato a ustedes
<danrojen> yo por eso no volvi a ese canal
<danrojen> XD
<jpatrick> danrojen: ell es un caso especial
<LjL> danrojen, sí, el facto es que ha sido mucho spam sobre ##linux-cool, y tenemos bastante de eso... si ahora comprendiste como comportarte en #ubuntu-es, a mi no me da mas mal
<danrojen> ok LjL
<danrojen> denuevo mil disculpas ##linux-cool es mala influencia para me
<danrojen> XD
<danrojen> LjL, jpatrick y todos demas ops
<danrojen> yo voy a hablar en ##linux-cool
<jpatrick> danrojen: no pasa nada
<danrojen> jpatrick, lo voy a hacer
<danrojen> es mas estoy hablando con Crysis
<LjL> jpatrick: he'd changed nickname because the old nickname was taken and he didn't know how to ghost, apparently
<LjL> so now he'll find out he's still banned in -es. oh well
<jpatrick> LjL: no, I did /mode +b danroj!*@*
<LjL> jpatrick: yeah. he changed nick back to "danroj" now, so he's banned again.
<jpatrick> LjL: ** mode/#ubuntu-es [-b danroj!*@*] by jpatrick
<LjL> ok
#ubuntu-irc 2008-01-19
<danroj> hola LjL
<LjL> saludos danroj
<danrojen> LjL, una pregunt
<LjL> dime
<danrojen> quiero crear un canal llamado
<danrojen> ubuntureros pero nalioth la ultima vez me lo serro entonces como tengo un bot
<danrojen> este no puede entrar a canales que tengan doble #
<LjL> danrojen, los canales llamados "#*ubuntu*" son privados de ubuntu
<danrojen> asi que se podria crear un canal llamado digamos ubuntureros*
<danrojen> mmm
<danrojen> les puedo poner asi verdad?
<LjL> les puedo poner asi verdad? <-- no entendí
<danroj> le puedo poner asi
<danroj> XD
<LjL> danroj, mi español es peor de lo que aparece... que puedes poner?
<danroj> tranquilo LjL
<danroj> gracias
<danroj> estoy preguntando en #freenode
<danroj> LjL, otra pregunta
<danroj> yo puedo redireccionar #ubuntureros a ##ubuntureros?
<LjL> no, seria lo mismo que tener #ubuntureros directamente
<danroj> mmm
<danroj> LjL, en freenode me dicen que puedo hacer
<danroj> hacerlo
<danroj> pero me toca hablar con un señor
<danroj> XD
<danroj> LjL, ya lo cree es #ubuntureros*
<danroj> asi se puede no?
<LjL> eh... no
<danroj> lol nalioth me dijo que podia
<danroj> ayer
<danroj> asi se puede
<LjL> nalioth: ?
<danroj> si
<danroj> ayer
<danroj> le dije el me dijo que podia ser asi
<danroj> ademas pues es un canal privado de ubuntu
<danroj> XD
<danroj> LjL, estas?
<LjL> sí, solo no me es claro como #ubuntureros* pueda ser un canal acceptable
<danroj> LjL, asi puedo meter a mi bot
<danroj> XD
<Crysis> hola
<Crysis> hay un OP aqui de ubuntu-es
<Crysis> ???
<Crysis> oigan
<Crysis> donde esta la gente aqui
<Crysis> I have a big problem
<Crysis> HELP
<LjL> Crysis: fue baneado
<Crysis> como???
<Crysis> el estaba haciendo de OP
<Crysis> realmente era un hacker
<Crysis> o nose
<LjL> Crysis: op? que dices
<Crysis> que
<Crysis> el que estaba ahi
<Crysis> llego con varios
<Crysis> y se hicieron OP
<Crysis> creo
<LjL> Crysis, yo no veo eso
<Crysis> fue antes
<LjL> veo que lo banearon
<Crysis> de que se fueran
<Crysis> cuando dijo que iba a tomar el canal
<LjL> Crysis: miraste mal, nunca fue op
<Crysis> si entro al canal que dijo
<Crysis> me pueden hacer algo??
<effie_jayx> LjL,  que tenia Crysis?
<LjL> effie_jayx, mind if i speak english? i've had enough spanish for tonight, honestly...
<LjL> effie_jayx: a guy, Michoacano, joined #ubuntu claiming that somebody in #ubuntu-es had told him to "sudo rm -rf /"
<LjL> effie_jayx: then, he joined #ubuntu-es, and started claiming that someone in *#ubuntu* had told him to "sudo rm -rf /"
<LjL> effie_jayx: Crysis replied to him in #ubuntu-es, and then he said in #ubuntu that it was Crysis that did it
<effie_jayx> god... ubuntu-es is plaged
<LjL> effie_jayx: then he also spammed ##linux a bit, still saying that he was told in #ubuntu to "sudo rm -rf /"
<LjL> effie_jayx: Crysis joined #ubuntu-ops about it, to complain that we weren't banning such a troll
<LjL> effie_jayx: of course i told him we couldn't (although we managed to, anyway)
<effie_jayx> did he contact any of the ops
<effie_jayx> in ubuntu-es?
<LjL> effie_jayx: then he just wanted to stay in #ubuntu-ops because, as usual, he wanted to speak to the #ubuntu-es ops, who are mistreating him (sigh)
<LjL> effie_jayx: you were all asleep
<effie_jayx> I was at work
<LjL> sure i mean asleep as in away
<effie_jayx> did I mention that I am new at the job?
<effie_jayx> ;)
<LjL> effie_jayx, as an -es op?
<effie_jayx> yep
<LjL> effie_jayx: yeah, i know. but anyway -es is *really* pretty plagued, as you put it
<LjL> i am pondering asking pelicano for access.
<effie_jayx> LjL,  the problem may be lack of comunication
<LjL> effie_jayx: elaborate
<effie_jayx> LjL,  I am not clear as to what is considerate small talk or offtopic in that channel
<effie_jayx> but some ops seem very strict following the guidelines
<effie_jayx> some others don't even consider the guidelines
<LjL> effie_jayx, unfortunately it seems to me that *everything* is considered permissible...
<LjL> or at least, people do it anyway.
<LjL> effie_jayx, who are the active ops? among the ones i can see in the access list, i think a few are pretty much absent
<effie_jayx> I only see jpatrick ... pelicano , and erusul
<LjL> effie_jayx: i think jpatrick is pretty much as desperate as you with these trolls
<effie_jayx> well
<effie_jayx> this is simple
<effie_jayx> no mercy
<effie_jayx> they have to meet
<effie_jayx> I must see about having them talk about who is willing to continue with op duties
<effie_jayx> LjL,  What do you suggest?
<LjL> effie_jayx: moment, i'm talking to danroj and crysis
<LjL> effie_jayx: my suggestion is to arrange with the other operators to make the channel *very* strict, for a while. you will not get out of the current bad situation if you let offtopic chat stay, people pressing Enter every two words, dozens of "jajajaja" lines, etc
<LjL> you really need to be strict for a while
<effie_jayx> I am emailing them just know
<LjL> effie_jayx: then, later, you can revise the strictness. -es is a smaller channel than #ubuntu, it probably doesn't need to be so strict in the long term
<LjL> but i think it does in the short term, to get out of this mess
<LjL> get the "bad" people out, let the ones who want non-noisy support in
<LjL> give the bot factoids like ours
<LjL> !enter
<ubotu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<LjL> !ot
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<LjL> etc
<LjL> and use them
<effie_jayx> LjL,  it has some
<effie_jayx> I am not sure if jpatrick  has gotten around using them
<effie_jayx> LjL,  great. I am working on this then
<brad23> hey guys, does ubuntu 7.10 support and use dual core cpu's to thier full potental?
<nalioth> brad23: change your ident and join #ubuntu please
<nalioth> this is not a support channel
<danroj> hola alguien ke hable español?
<danroj> erUSUL, esta?
<danroj> jpatrick,
<danroj> nalioth, this?
<nalioth> danroj: can we help you?
<danroj> yes
<danroj> since I can do that botijo pitcher this in my channel ##ubuntu-co-es?
<danroj> nalioth,
<nalioth> i don't understand, danroj :(
<danroj> nalioth, that the robot botijo this in my channel
<danroj> nalioth,
<effie_jayx> how does one do channel fowarding?
<effie_jayx> nalioth,  I got danroj to drop using the ubuntu name for his channel
<effie_jayx> as it is very misleading to ubuntu users
<effie_jayx> the channel needs to be redirected to the new one. but I don't remember how, and I think its not a good idea to let him know how... someone just do it and that's it
<pleia2> effie_jayx: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcTeam/MovingChannels
<effie_jayx> thanks pleia2
<pleia2> welcome
<danroj> effie_jayx, hola
<danroj> disculpame
<danroj> me toco salr a tomarme unas muestras de sangre
<danroj> :S
<danroj> effie_jayx, esta?
<LjL> danroj, me parece claro que no...
<danroj> LjL, me puede prestar ayuda?
<LjL> danroj, no sé, dime
<danroj> quiero redireccionar ##ubuntu-co-es a ##gnu-libre
<danroj> nalioth, me ha hecho eso cuando creé canales co un solo #
<danroj> desearia saber como es XD
<LjL> danroj: /cs set ##ubuntu-co-es mlock +stnmif ##gnu-libre
<LjL> danroj: /cs set ##ubuntu-co-es guard on
<jpatrick> effie_jayx: ping
<jpatrick> hola erUSUL
<erUSUL> jpatrick: hola;
<erUSUL> jpatrick: es posible que añadas a los ops de ubuntu-es a la lista de nicks que pueden añadir "factos" a botijo?
<jpatrick> erUSUL: lo estoy intentando ahora mismo
<erUSUL> jpatrick: XD bien; gracias!
<LjL> añadir... ayer deci "ajuntar". tube el suspecho que no fuese correcto...
<LjL> erUSUL, tu que piensas del estado actual de #ubuntu-es?
<erUSUL> LjL: adjuntar lo usamos para los "attachments" del correo son "adjuntos" ;)
<LjL> ah
<erUSUL> LjL: tubo mejores dias... estoy algo ocupado ahora mismo con examenes (son en febrero aquí)
<jpatrick> erUSUL: ping otra vez
<jpatrick> arg, effie_jayx ^^
<erUSUL> jpatrick: si?
<Tm_T> erUSUL: error tabfill, I'd say
<jpatrick> erUSUL: no xD era para effie_jayn
<erUSUL> Tm_T: ;)
<jpatrick> 10:39 ** Crysis [n=ever@190.86.86.86] has joined #ubuntu-es
<LjL> jpatrick, erUSUL, effie_jayx: another thing i would suggest is to add #ubuntu-es-offtopic to the #ubuntu-es topic, and actually start using it
<jpatrick> @ot
<botijo> #ubuntu-irc es un canal de soporte, para hablar de temas no relacionados por favor visitá #ubuntu-es-offtopic. Gracias!
<jpatrick> @fuera
<botijo> Deberias evitar cambiar tu nick siempre - causa log innecessario que es injusto por nuevos usarios. Lo mismo con mensajes de away; usa "/away razon" para hacerlo en silencio.
<LjL> jpatrick: @enter also. the Enter key is *really* abused in -es...
<erUSUL> LjL: deformacion por el MSN  me puso uno de excusa ayer XD
<jpatrick> @enter
<botijo> Por favor trata de mantener tus preguntas/respuestas en una sola línea. No uses "Enter" como puntuación.
<LjL> erUSUL: pero eso no es MSN, mira como es listo el scroll en el canal... algunas vecez aparece peor que #ubuntu, y es decir mucho :)
<jpatrick> LjL: ack
<erUSUL> LjL: lo se; trato de correjirlo cuando realmente está interfiriendo con alguien que *realmente* necesita ayuda...
<erUSUL> jpatrick: Secure__ lo corres tu en tu maquina?
<LjL> erUSUL, el problema como deci ayer tambien a effie_jayx es que el canal esta en un estado verdademente malo. como se explica que solo tenga unos 70 usuarios (menos que el canal italiano)? imho se esplica porque la gente que quiere ayuda tecnica vee que es mejor encuentrarla en otros lugares. *ahora*, el canal necesita que todos (como los trolls crysis, danroj etc, sino no solamente ellos) comprendan que es un canal de ayuda tecnica.
<LjL> pues tienes razon, un canal con menos de 100 usuarios normalmente no necesita de reglas asi rigidas
<LjL> pero creo que al momento actual seria mejor
<erUSUL> LjL: el problema con #ubuntu-es es que existen los loco channels y que ya desd un principio se organizaron canales como #ubuntu-lat etc que fragmentaron la base de hispanohablantes
<erUSUL> LjL: ademas de que existe un #ubuntu en irchispano etc
<erUSUL> LjL: los hispanos tienen tendencia a la anrquia...
<erUSUL> mucha gente a la que no les gustaban las reglas se montaron sus propios canales...
<erUSUL> puedes verlo con danroj... no me gusta pues me voy y monto mi propio canal con 4 amigos? y así periodicamente
<jpatrick> erUSUL: no es de chakal-^^
<LjL> erUSUL: no se los detalles, pero lo se. mas no es una razon suficiente para tolerar todas manera de charla en #ubuntu-es... ademas, el contrario. si a la gente no gustan las reglas, tienen #ubuntu-es-offtopic, y tambien tienen los varios canales LoCo (que seria mejor que no sean de ayuda tecnica... sino un canal de *ayda tecnica* tiene que tener reglas)
<LjL> pues que crees, que la gente de #ubuntu o tambien #ubuntu-offtopic nunca cree sus propios canales?
<LjL> les dejamos hacer. normalmente mueren en no mas que una semana.
<erUSUL> LjL: estoy de acuerdo con lo que dices. Y es mas soy el primero en mandar a gente a -offtopic. Ultimamente como digo no tengo tanto tiempo
<erUSUL> LjL: para dedicar al canal.
<jpatrick> erUSUL: hay alguna manera de juntar los dos ubuntu-es'es?
<erUSUL> jpatrick: cuales dos? el irchispano?
<LjL> cuanto es grande el de irc-hispano?
<jpatrick> 12
<jpatrick> erUSUL: #ubuntu-es y ubuntu-es.org
<jpatrick> brb
<erUSUL> jpatrick: te refieres a #cupie  ??
<LjL> una pregunta, porque hay dos locobots en -es?
<erUSUL> LjL: ni idea
<LjL> hm
<LjL> !logs
<ubotu> Channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ - Logs for LoCo channels are at http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/ - See also « /msg ubotu ircstats »
<erUSUL> LjL: quien está a cargo de los locobots?
<LjL> de toda manera los logs no estan duplicados...
<LjL> erUSUL: verdademente no sé
<jpatrick> erUSUL: lo de pelicano y ubuntu-es.org
<erUSUL> jpatrick: hace un tiempo pelicano dejo la administracion de ubuntu-es a otra gente que estaba descontenta con como lo llevaba si recuerdo bien
<jpatrick> erUSUL: si, eso
<erUSUL> jpatrick: no entiendo a donde quieres llegar
<effie_jayx> @away
<botijo> Deberias evitar cambiar tu nick siempre - causa log innecessario que es injusto por nuevos usarios. Lo mismo con mensajes de away; usa "/away razon" para hacerlo en silencio.
<jpatrick> effie_jayx: ping
<effie_jayx> jpatrick,  pong
<jpatrick> effie_jayx: esto de mas estricto me va prefecto
<effie_jayx> jpatrick,  LjL  suggested it
<jpatrick> effie_jayx: tuxpenguin is muted
<jpatrick> LjL: brilliant, thanks!
<jpatrick> ...for now
<jpatrick> effie_jayx: plus /whois tuxpenguin
<effie_jayx> jpatrick,  he's gone?
<jpatrick> effie_jayx: tuxpinguino
<effie_jayx> not there either
<jpatrick> the guy who WAS SHOUTING
<effie_jayx> I saw
<effie_jayx> but did he say anything?
<jpatrick> no, but he's from ##linux-cool
<effie_jayx> ahhh
<jpatrick> @pregunta es <alias>preguntar
<botijo> Pero pregunta ya quiere decir otra cosa!
<jpatrick> @preguntar es <alias>pregunta
<botijo> Recurdare eso, jpatrick
<no0tic> @pregunta
<botijo> No pidas permiso para preguntar, preguntá directamente :)
<no0tic> :)
<no0tic> jpatrick, is there a list of botijo factoids?
<jpatrick> @bot > no0tic
<jpatrick> no0tic: no, it's 1) on a crappy server 2) keeps changing IP
<no0tic> gracias :)
<jpatrick> de nada
<jpatrick> meisok: yo
<jpatrick> effie_jayx: meisok es uno de los de ubuntu-es.org (creo que ya lo sabes)
<effie_jayx> si
<effie_jayx> meisok y yo hemos trabajado juntos en doc.spa
<jpatrick> :D
<meisok> jeje si :D
<effie_jayx> jpatrick,  birds of a feather... ?
<effie_jayx> :D
<meisok> jpatrick, effie_jayx  y yo ya nos conocemos y colaboramos desde hace tiempo ;)
<meisok> @hi
<botijo> Hola! Bienvenido a #ubuntu-irc !
<jpatrick> meisok: pues, ya esta ;)
<meisok> :)
<meisok> anda, esta ubotu!
<jpatrick> ubotu > el mundo
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about el mundo - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<meisok> no es el bot de ubuntu-bugs?
<meisok> ubotu, hi
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu-irc!
<meisok> xD
<jpatrick> meisok: es el cual botijo se basa
<meisok> los liamos en una charla sin fin?
<meisok> :D
<jpatrick> effie_jayx: usas irssi?
<effie_jayx> no
<effie_jayx> estoy en xchat ya
<jpatrick> a vale
<effie_jayx> jpatrick,  por que?
<jpatrick> effie_jayx: tengo un script buenissmo para hacer fuera a la gente
<effie_jayx> jpatrick,  yo tengo uno...
<no0tic> jpatrick, auto_bleh?
<jpatrick> no0tic: yeah!! :D
<no0tic> effie_jayx, chanserv.py es perfecto para xchat
<effie_jayx> jpatrick,  pero seria bueno que le digas a la gente por que
<effie_jayx> no0tic, yo lo tengo... Me lo dio Seveas mismo
<effie_jayx> :D
<no0tic> jpatrick, yo lo é modificado un poco
<meisok> no0tic, hablas castellano!!
<jpatrick> meisok: si esta en #u-es
<meisok> es un canal hispano este?
<no0tic> meisok, entento
<meisok> ;)
<no0tic> meisok, no, es internacional
<meisok> oks
<no0tic> jpatrick, ahora mi auto_bleh puede banar redirigendo à otro canal
<jpatrick> meisok: por cierto botijo ya no tiene limite de canales
<meisok> y eso?
<jpatrick> no0tic: cool
<jpatrick> meisok: pregunte a los de freenode
<meisok> ya vi que esta en muchos..
<no0tic> jpatrick, if you want I can send it to you, if you read perl :)
<jpatrick> no0tic: bits of it (python&ruby programer)
<meisok> JanC,  23 para ser exactos :)
<meisok> ups..sorry
<jpatrick> meisok: te falta uno mas?
<jpatrick> no0tic: ops, I don't know how to DCC in irssi
<no0tic> jpatrick, :)
<nalioth> DCC in irssi?
<no0tic> /dcc get <nick>
<nalioth> why ?
<nalioth> ooooh.
<no0tic> nalioth, to send and get files
<jpatrick> no0tic: got it
<nalioth> no0tic: i know what it's for.  i dont' like it at all
<no0tic> nalioth, sometimes it's easier to use dcc than else
<jpatrick> no0tic: so, what can this do?
<nalioth> jpatrick: the DCC RFC offers many things you can do with it
<jpatrick> nalioth: I was talking about the script
<no0tic> jpatrick, I added /afr and /afrn that banforward and remove nick (without and with notice)
<nalioth> no0tic: you are working on auto_bleh?
<no0tic> nalioth, yes, I added those two commands so far
<jpatrick> no0tic: ardchoille wanted something exactly like this some time ago
<no0tic> jpatrick, syntax is /afr nick #channel <reason>
<no0tic> jpatrick, uhm, other minor changes involve quieting nicks instead of hostmasks
<jpatrick> no0tic: what's the /*n for
<no0tic> jpatrick, it allow sending a private notice to the removed nick
<no0tic> jpatrick, it will send <reason> via notice
<jpatrick> no0tic: great, thanks, tell ardchoille in -ops too, he'll love it :)
<nalioth> tell ardchoille, hell, tell all of us
<jpatrick> :)
<no0tic> ok then. you can find it on no0tic.homelinux.org/~no0tic/
<jpatrick> can't wait to try this out
<jpatrick> no0tic: one thing, multiple bans with "+" in between nicks no?
<no0tic> sorry, the version on that site is a little outdated, I'll copy the latest one now
<no0tic> ok, now there's the latest version on the site, jpatrick you already have it
<jpatrick> no0tic: ok
 * jpatrick off to bed
<no0tic> jpatrick,  multiple banforward coming soon :)
<effie_jayx> jpatrick,  I'll hold the fort
#ubuntu-irc 2008-01-20
<no0tic> auto_bleh script now provides multiple banforward with|without private notices. You can find it at no0tic.homelinux.org/~no0tic
<danroj> hi
<danroj> #ubuntu-int this channel is illegal
<danroj> LjL,
<danroj> esta?
<LjL> SÍ
<danroj> ya
<danroj> lo concegui
<danroj> mire el historial
<danroj> gracias igual
<LjL> conseguiste que...
<danroj> el comando
<danroj> que le pregunte por privada
<LjL> me preguntaste nada por privada
<danroj> si
<danroj> pero da igual
<danroj> XD
<danroj> sorry LjL se me cayo la red
<danroj> gracias LjL ahora si me voy
<danroj> bye bye
<jpatrick> no0tic: wow, you're fast
<no0tic> jpatrick, did you read about multiple forward? :P
<jpatrick> no0tic: yep
 * jpatrick wgets
<jpatrick> no0tic: do you know if it's possible to /abk multiple users at once?
<no0tic> no, but I can implement it in a moment
<no0tic> /ambr and /ambk :)
<jpatrick> oh yeah..
 * jpatrick should learn perl
<jpatrick> no0tic: hmm, it says: "my @nicks = split /\s+/" - does that mean I do /ambk nick1+nick2+etc?
<no0tic> jpatrick, no /ambk nick1 nick2 nick3
<jpatrick> no0tic: ok, gotcha
<no0tic> jpatrick, \s+ means one or more space_char
<jpatrick> even if it sounds mean at first :)
<no0tic> jpatrick, /ambrn could be a problem :) how to distinguish between nicks and reason? :)
<no0tic> jpatrick, same for commands without notice, actually
<jpatrick> put a | between nicks and reason
<no0tic> jpatrick, | could be present in a nick
<jpatrick> ah..
<no0tic> jpatrick, better #
<no0tic> jpatrick, I think | could be a nick :)
<jpatrick> no0tic: btw line 36: abk  => 'cmd_abkn',
<jpatrick> is that suppose to be like tha?
<no0tic> jpatrick, no, it can't be a nick :)
<no0tic> jpatrick, yes, indeed, I will work on it later, I'm going out right now, bbl
<jpatrick> no0tic: later
<mstreetlinux> hi/hola
<jpatrick> mstreetlinux: este canal es internacional, hablalo que quieres
<mstreetlinux> ok
<no0tic> jpatrick, done, now includes /ambr /ambrn /ambk /ambkn  (syntax: "/ambXX nick1 nick2 nick3 .. < user defined reason")
<jpatrick> no0tic: wow
<no0tic> jpatrick, I chose < to remind shell redirect
<jpatrick> no0tic: oh, btw, how can I make the script less verbose? I tried /ar and it told me everything it was doing
<no0tic> jpatrick, $DEBUG = 0
<jpatrick> yes, but /ar is the first to show everything
<no0tic> uhm, I'll check
<aurax> elkbuntu you idiot :)
<jpatrick> right...
<no0tic> jpatrick, ok, just comment "$DEBUG = 1 unless defined $DEBUG;"
<jpatrick> no0tic: otherwise: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/3706/
<no0tic> yes, I know :)
<jpatrick> ok done
<jpatrick> no0tic: so, now, all reasons are "< blah"?
<no0tic> no, only multiple reasons
<jpatrick> or just multiples? right
<jpatrick> no0tic: best tell the others in -ops
<no0tic> jpatrick, about syntax or updates?
<jpatrick> no0tic: existance of your work :)
<no0tic> jpatrick, ah they all already know :)
<jpatrick> @addeditor effie_jayx
<botijo> jpatrick: Error: Solo soy un bot, por favor no pensa que soy inteligente :)
<jpatrick> %addeditor effie_jayx
<botijo> jpatrick: Error: Usario effie_jayx no registrado
<jpatrick> bueno..
<effie_jayx> jpatrick,  como que no estoy registrado
<effie_jayx> :S
<jpatrick> effie_jayx: no lo se
 * jpatrick va a mirar el codigo
<effie_jayx> jpatrick,  * services. establece modo +e effie_jayx
<effie_jayx> * NickServ set your hostname to "ubuntu/member/effie-jayx"
<jpatrick> effie_jayx: /msg botijo %login
<effie_jayx> jpatrick,  <botijo> Error: Your hostmask doesn't match or your password is wrong.
<jpatrick> well, I have no idea then :|
<erUSUL> jpatrick: no sería mejor hacer que el bot acepte ediciones de los operadores? los que esten +o
<LjL> would be complicated to implement i think
<erUSUL> LjL: never mind then
<LjL> what is the problem right now?
<LjL> can't login user pass after register user pass?
<effie_jayx> jpatrick,  did you fix it?
<effie_jayx> jpatrick,   <botijo> Error: Your hostmask doesn't match or your password is wrong.
<effie_jayx> it still happens
<effie_jayx> be back
<qbe> hi
<LjL> hi
<mstreetlinux> hola qbe
<effie_jayx> LjL,  how's #ubuntu-es
<effie_jayx> LjL, jpatrick  and I have shaken things up a bit
<LjL> effie_jayx: pretty quiet at the moment
<effie_jayx> LjL,  great, thanks and sorry for all incoveniences...
<LjL> i'm here to deal with inconveniences
<effie_jayx> LjL,  great then... :D
<jpatrick> effie_jayx: no, I haven't
<jpatrick> erUSUL: me gustaria, pero 1) botijo esta en otros canales 2) no se como hacer lo
<effie_jayx> jpatrick,  you tell me when
<jpatrick> effie_jayx: I will :)
<jpatrick> effie_jayx: now, let's see what you broke
<jpatrick> no0tic: http://people.ubuntuwire.com/~jpatrick/patches/ab-patch.diff
<effie_jayx> jpatrick,  I broke?... hehe...
<jpatrick> joking ;)
<effie_jayx> jpatrick,  do ou havce e script for irsii?
<jpatrick> I use many
<effie_jayx> jpatrick,  I am interesting
<effie_jayx> sorry
<jpatrick> -ed*
<effie_jayx> wrong participle
<effie_jayx> lol
<jpatrick> hehe :)
<effie_jayx> interested, and I need to have a script that Ican use on GNOME or KDE
<jpatrick> irssi is text based
<jpatrick> effie_jayx: any word from p3licano?
<effie_jayx> jpatrick,  nothing
<jpatrick> LjL: there's a #ubuntu-es meeting today
<LjL> jpatrick: i look forward to it
<jpatrick> no idea where tho
<LjL> hopefully on irc
<jpatrick> !repeat
<ubotu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<jpatrick> effie_jayx: can you translate that^^ :D
<effie_jayx> No se sienta ignorado y no repita su pregunta rápidamente; Si nadie sabe la respuesta, nadie responderá. Puede buscar en https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com mientras espera. También vea @paciencia
<effie_jayx> jpatrick,  there ^^
<jpatrick> espera
<jpatrick_> effie_jayx: puedes enviar lo otra vez?
<jpatrick_> es que el otro irssi no soporta UTF
<effie_jayx> No se sienta ignorado y no repita su pregunta rápidamente; Si nadie sabe la respuesta, nadie responderá. Puede buscar en https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com mientras espera. También vea @paciencia
<jpatrick_> ahora veo los accentos
<jpatrick_> @repetir es No se sienta ignorado y no repita su pregunta rápidamente; Si nadie sabe la respuesta, nadie responderá. Puede buscar en http://doc.ubuntu-es.org or http://help.ubuntu.com mientras espera. También vea @paciencia.
<botijo> Recurdare eso, jpatrick_
<effie_jayx> jpatrick,  paciencia esta?
<jpatrick> effie_jayx: sip
<jpatrick> @paciencia
<botijo> La gente aquí son voluntarios, su actitud debe reflejar eso. Las respuestas no siempre están disponibles. Vea http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines (ingles)
<effie_jayx> jpatrick,  sea paciente!
<effie_jayx> (ingles) =!(Inglés)
<jpatrick> ai, ves, por eso no quiero traduccir los factos
<effie_jayx> jpatrick,  solo falta ¡sea paciente!
<jpatrick> effie_jayx: look at vud1 at #u-es
<effie_jayx> jpatrick,  I saw. he's doing some packaging
<jpatrick> effie_jayx: isn't that cute :)
<effie_jayx> hehe
<jpatrick_> !ohmy | effie_jayx
<ubotu> effie_jayx: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<effie_jayx> jpatrick,  por favor, cuida tu lenguaje y tema de conversación para ayudar a mantener un ambiente familiar en este canal
<effie_jayx> jpatrick,  por favor, cuida tu lenguaje y tema de conversación para ayudar a mantener un ambiente familiar en este canal.
<jpatrick_> @lenguage
<botijo> Facto lenguage no encontrado
<jpatrick_> @lenguage es <reply>Por favor, cuida tu lenguaje y tema de conversación para ayudar a mantener un ambiente familiar en este canal.
<botijo> Recurdare eso, jpatrick_
<jpatrick> arg, I hate non-UTF supporting irssi
<effie_jayx> jpatrick,  it's lenguaje
<effie_jayx> not lenguage
<effie_jayx> ;)
<jpatrick> @lenguaje es <alias>lenguage
<botijo> Pero lenguaje ya quiere decir otra cosa!
<jpatrick> @lenguage
<botijo> Por favor, cuida tu lenguaje y tema de conversación para ayudar a mantener un ambiente familiar en este canal.
<jpatrick> @lenguaje
<botijo> Por favor cuida tu vocabulario para mantener este canal amigable.
<jpatrick> aahhh
<jpatrick> :)
<jpatrick> effie_jayx: I want some trolls to kick
<effie_jayx> jpatrick,  http://dolls.listings.ebay.com/Trolls_Modern-1975-Now_W0QQfromZR4QQsacatZ1206QQsocmdZListingItemList
<effie_jayx> there
<no0tic> jpatrick, thanks, fixed
<jpatrick> ** danroj [n=danroj@201.245.213.83] has joined #ubuntu-es
<effie_jayx> LjL,  what happened with him
<LjL> effie_jayx: he just sent a channel CTCP PING in -es
<botijo> En #ubuntu-es-web, jpatrick havia dicho: @ops es <reply>Ayuda!
<jpatrick> arg, it doesn't work
<jpatrick> no0tic: you around?
<no0tic> here!
<jpatrick> no0tic: I've just tried: /amr blah
<jpatrick> killer
<jpatrick> no0tic: but it still shows: 16:05 ** Irssi: MSG chanserv op #kubuntu-es
<no0tic> did it anything else?
<jpatrick> yeah, throw two users out in one
<jpatrick> prefect
<no0tic> probably chanserv was lagged
<jpatrick> no0tic: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/3725/
<jpatrick> it shouldn't try to op twice (or n times foreach user)
<no0tic> jpatrick, indeed
<no0tic> let me try
<no0tic> jpatrick, latest version?
<jpatrick> bit less verbose: prefection
<jpatrick> no0tic: yes
<no0tic> ok, it tries to op n-times but correctly deops once
<jpatrick> yes
<no0tic> and still print output even if DEBUG is not defined
<no0tic> ok, let's fix that :)
<jpatrick> i've commented that line
<jpatrick> no0tic: line 121: Irssi::print("MSG chanserv op $channel") if $DEBUG eq 1;
<jpatrick> 212*
<jpatrick> or just if $DEBUG
<no0tic> yes, found
<no0tic> I was investigating why it tries to op me n-times
<jpatrick> btw, should line 229 also have if $DEBUG;?
<jpatrick> and 234
<no0tic> I think you have another version
<no0tic> 229 and 234 are not "print" lines
<jpatrick> ok, with lastest wget, they're 283 and 288
<no0tic> I'd leave it on timeout
<no0tic> it could be useful to keep track about start and duration of the mute
<jpatrick> line 343: should the thrid $channel have a - before it?
<no0tic> jpatrick, yes, it deops nick (/msg chanserv op #channel -nick)
<jpatrick> ahh
<jpatrick> right :) sorry
<jpatrick> till next tie I get a change to try it out
<no0tic> ?
<jpatrick> the script
<no0tic> sorry, but didn't understand :)
<jpatrick> :)
<jpatrick> I could randomly throw people out but that would just be mean
<no0tic> ah, ok, let's open a test channel :)
<jpatrick> ##autobleh ?
<effie_jayx> jpatrick,  vistes kubuntu-es
#ubuntu-irc 2009-01-12
<jester-> hi
<Myrtti> hello
<andresmujica> Hi!!, i want to request an IRC Cloak for my account, my LP is https://edge.launchpad.net/~andres.mujica
<andresmujica> thanks in advance!
<nalioth> andresmujica: /msg nickserv help group  ( you need to group an alternate nickname to your account )
<andresmujica> ok, let me check and i'll come back
<andresmujica> thks
<andresmujica> ok.
<andresmujica> it seems is done
<andresmujica> i've already had my account registered
<andresmujica> was missing the GROUP thingie
<andresmujica> great! it's now on.
<andresmujica> Thanks a lot mate!!
<andresmujica> bye!
#ubuntu-irc 2009-01-13
<ikonia> NGL-Jabrroa: you need to join #ubuntu-ops if you wish to discuss your ban
<ikonia> NGL-Jabrroa: this is not the correct channel
#ubuntu-irc 2009-01-14
<[NikO]> erUSUL, do you have bot attack or something like that on u-es ?
<[NikO]> because #archlinux-fr is under attack by some *es users : http://pastebin.archlinux.fr/280527
<dantalizing> how do i change the loco channel owner?  we have a new loco lead.
<juliux> dantalizing: the old channel owern can change that
<dantalizing> thx juliux i'll try to hunt him down... are there other options if i cant?
<juliux> dantalizing: you can contact the irc council
<dantalizing> juliux: k thx
<juliux> as far as i know they can change the channel owner
<dantalizing> i'll try to find hte original owner first
<juliux> but that should be the last option
<Pici> dantalizing: What channel?
<dantalizing> Pici: ubuntu-us-fl
<Pici> dantalizing: You're the channel owner for that channel
<dantalizing> thats what i thought
<dantalizing> so how do i change the owner?
<dantalizing> or is that not the way to go?
<Pici> dantalizing: Give the +votsriRfAF flags to the new owner and remove F from yourself (if you want)
<dantalizing> ok thx
<Pici> dantalizing: /msg chanserv help flags for the syntax
<dantalizing> gotcha
<dantalizing> thx
#ubuntu-irc 2009-01-15
<asomething> Any council members around? I'm a Ubuntu member, and would like to receive an ubuntu irc cloak. LP: https://edge.launchpad.net/~andrewsomething
<Daviey> asomething: You need freenode staff, not a council member
<Daviey> PriceChild , nalioth or Gary
<Daviey> I suspect they are not online at the moment
<Daviey> better try in >9 hours
<asomething> Daviey: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcTeam/Cloaks says "do not go to Freenode staff first" and to ask an Ubuntu IRC Council member
<Daviey> asomething: fair enough, but council members (AFAIK) can't do it
<Daviey> you need an ack from a council member, then the staff apply it
<asomething> Daviey: ok, thanks
<asomething> nalioth: thanks!
<PriceChild> Daviey: People should go to council members (atm only me elky and nal are gcs though) Any of those will be able to get the cloak applied.
<elkbuntu> PriceChild, and i cant do anything but palm them off onto you guys or gary
<PriceChild> elkbuntu: you can get any freenode staffer to apply the cloak, just like any gc?
<elkbuntu> PriceChild, not with my online times i cant
<elkbuntu> usually there's not a staffer in sight when i hunt
<PriceChild> there's more than 3 freenode staff and other group contacts seem to manage just fine without being online as staff
<jussi01> speaking of which, is it the plan to make the other council memebers gc's?
<elkbuntu> jussi01, it's not an instantaneous thing
<jussi01> elkbuntu: yeah, Ive realised it. Just trying to figure out how it works, not particularly pushing it
<[NikO]> PriceChild, they /k an autjoin user
<PriceChild> fun, thanks
<[NikO]> in fact +L on this channel it's like give caviar to pig :)
<Myrtti> heads up on [00:39] ~~~cxbv [n=rty@c-98-246-9-52.hsd1.or.comcast.net] has left #ubuntu []
<Myrtti> just flooded #ubuntu
<[NikO]> i see
<Myrtti> [00:45] ~~~asdas [n=rty@c-98-246-9-52.hsd1.or.comcast.net] has joined #ubuntu
<Myrtti> PriceChild: ^
<[NikO]> is it a #ubuntu-tr user ?
<jester-> [NikO]: not sure but surely is a dickhead
<[NikO]> of course ... :)
<[NikO]> i steal have in mind to write a supybot plugin who keep nick / hostmask / channel, and permit search into them ...
<jester-> floodbot do it ask to LjL
<[NikO]> floodbot is not a supybot no ?
<Myrtti> nope
<jester-> [NikO]: fllodbot is made by LjL and another his friend
<Myrtti> they're written in... *drumroll*
<Myrtti> PHP!
<[NikO]> ;o
<Myrtti> and no, the code is not available
<[NikO]> i just see a part of it
<[NikO]> anyway, i will write a supybot + sqlite one
<jester-> yes the code is not public for now
<mama21mama> o/
<mama21mama> I unjustified ban on "kubuntu-es"
<[NikO]> mama21mama, pv the op who ban you
<mama21mama> [NikO]: This was Elidix
<[NikO]> is on
<[NikO]> so tell with him
<mama21mama> me that were without justification?
<m4v> i'm sorry, mama21mama Elidix got feed up with you people, so the ban won't be lifted at the momment
<mama21mama> Elidix this crazy?
<mama21mama> I did not ban me for nothing
<nicolas__> i don't understand ...
<nicolas__> i can group this nick with mine
<nicolas__> +t
#ubuntu-irc 2009-01-16
<Charles0> Hello, I'm fairly sure I want to make the switch to Linux.. today.. but I have a couple of questions first :s One is about the upcoming release (in April?) If I install an older version of linux now, will i have to redownload/install the newer version? Or will that be done automatically.. I'm most tentative though, because last time I tried Linux I spent days trying to get connected to my wireless network, but couldn't - and so I w
<Charles0> :s alright.. I'll just try my luck :| Will be back if things go wrong :p
<Charles0> Cya o.o
<jester-> hi
<Pici> jester-: Hi, anything we can help you with today?
<jester-> Pici: i'm here as irc operator of italian locoteam, is it possible?
<Pici> jester-: Oh, thats fine :)
<jester-> :D
<it_croud> hi
<[NikO]> could someone explain why op action deop ?
<[NikO]> i prefer have only one bot op
<[NikO]> and just one line due to action
<Pici> [NikO]: We prefer to know who did the action, as that will go onto the banlist and its how we've written our bantracker.
<[NikO]> a bot can do that no ?
<[NikO]> each kick quiet or ban made via uBOTu-fr are signed with the author
<Pici> [NikO]: Sure, but then we'd need that bot in all of our channels, and if the bot is down it won't work.
<[NikO]> the only thing we do urself is akick
<stdin> it does, freenode recommends only to have +o when you need it, and we choose to follow that recommendation
<[NikO]> stdin, i understand that
<[NikO]> but 3 lignes each 10 seconds .. i prefer 1 ligne for that case
<Pici> With the traffic that #ubuntu gets, those lines are pushed off the screen pretty quickly.
<Nafallo> aliases ftw :-)
<Pici> Indeed. All my op/deop events are all aliased.
<[NikO]> Pici, i hope for you :)
<stdin> most channels follow the same suggestion regarding auto-op
<Pici> [NikO]: http://nullcortex.com/2008/06/irssi-aliases-scripts/
<[NikO]> thanks :)
<[NikO]> stdin, but floodbot is always op, so it the same to use floodbot as main bot, and threads of him for flood no ?
<stdin> [NikO]: the FloodBots only preform actions that require +o
<stdin> it makes sense for them to have it
<[NikO]> http://www.ubuntu.de/ is it normal ?
<jpds> [NikO]: Non.
<Nafallo> haha. nice!
#ubuntu-irc 2009-01-17
<KiRiLoS> orea
<KiRiLoS> sudo apt-get autoremove kde ?
<jester-> hi
#ubuntu-irc 2009-01-18
<[NikO]> Boxxy warning
<jester-> hi
<[NikO]> hi
<jester-> [NikO]: hi, a my curiosity why no chanserv in chan
<[NikO]> i don't know ..
<jester-> :)
<jester-> not enven in #ubuntu i see it
<Zic> jester-: channels is registered but "GUARD" option is not activated on ChanServ
<Zic> (by /msg ChanServ set #foo guard on)
<Zic> channels are*
<jester-> Zic: i know, but i thought that chanserv was not in use for some technical reason
<jpds> jester-: We don't really need it in #ubuntu ?
<jpds> jester-: Putting ChanServ in a channel is to stop people taking it over when there's noone in the channel I think.
<Nafallo> only reason I can think of as well
<jpds> Not like 1264 users plan to disappear soon..
<remix_tj> jpds: but you can't take over a registered channel :-)
<jpds> remix_tj: I think it was something to do with keeping the modes of the channel set, even when everyone left.
<jester-> jpds: is possible start up op without chanserv?
<jpds> jester-: To get operator powers without chanserv in the channel?
<jester-> jpds: yes
<jpds> jester-: If you are on the channels access list: sure, see: /msg ChanServ help op .
<jester-> jpds: sure?
<jpds> jester-: Which channel are you trying to get op in?
<jester-> jpds: i'm operator in irc italian locoteam and we always used chaserv
<jpds> jester-: Yes, you need to user chanserv, but it does no have to actually be in the channel to op you.
<jpds> not*
<jester-> jpds: ok
<jester-> thank you
<jpds> No problem.
<Commie_Cary> how do I spawn a X season on F8
<jpds> Commie_Cary: Try asking in #ubuntu.
<kubuntu-de> hi
<remix_tj> hi
<kubuntu-de> im from kubuntu-de.org, we have a #kubuntu-de-bugs chan, but we miss the password for the founder of that chan, is it possbile to set me (this user) as founder of the chan?
<remix_tj> uhm, you should ask in #freenode i think
<jpds> No here's fine.
<remix_tj> ok jpds :-)
<jpds> I think it'd be better if the contact for #kubuntu-de asked.
<nalioth> remix_tj: this is the place for his question.  #freenode doesn't give channels away for the asking.
<jpds> morning nalioth.
<nalioth> hi jpds
<nalioth> just leaving for to pick up a client :)
<remix_tj> nalioth: ok, i've been here for few days, i don't now everything :-)
<nalioth> y'all be good (or smile a lot)  :)
<kubuntu-de> but u could see that im the founder of the chans #kubuntu-de #kubuntu-de-offtopic #kubuntu-de.org and #kubuntu-de-team, is it possible to make me to the founder of #kubuntu-de-bugs?
<jpds> kubuntu-de: Whoops, ich habe das nicht gesehen.
<kubuntu-de> das heißt mir kann geholfen werden oder eher nicht?
<jpds> I think you have to wait for elkbuntu or nal. to come back.
<kubuntu-de> k
<Nafallo> Nikke: hej.
<Nikke> Nafallo, Hojj hojj, jag är bara lite intresserad av att veta hur du tänker när du är otrevlig sådär
<Nikke> Jag menar visst nu hetsade jag upp mig lite kanske var fel men ändå, du är admin du ska inte synas på det sättet
<Nafallo> Nikke: du och cupe^ sag mig som otrevlig ja. jag haller personligen inte med :-)
<Nikke> Nafallo, inte? jag menar det är inte första gången
<Nafallo> Nikke: jassa? :-)
<Nikke> du svarar lite drygt här och där
<Nikke> tycker det är fel
<Nafallo> well, vad kan jag saga. jag ar bara manniska, och jag har min egen personlighet.
<Nafallo> om du tycker den ar dryg ar inget jag direkt kan hjalpa.
<Nikke> fel personlighet för en admin i en irc kanal där det kommer in nytt folk dagligen och behöver hjälp med saker och ting, ska dom behöva stöta ihop med nåt jävla översittarhuvud som ska styra och ställa... allt han inte tycker om får ingen prata om.. för det är ju lite så det är?
<Nafallo> jassa?
<Nikke> Det är vad jag ser dig som
<Nikke> är ganska så säker på att flera ser dig också som lite av en diktator
<Nafallo> om jag hade fatt bestamma hade det varit mycket mer inriktat pa ubuntu an vad det ar nu.
<Nikke> för att?
<cupe^> Så, vem är det som bestämmer då?
<Nikke> Så det är fel om jag frågar t.ex cupe såhär "Hurru var det pacman -Syu för att uppdatera i archen"
<Nafallo> Nikke: for att det ar den svenska officiella kanalen for Ubuntu framst :-)
<Nikke> en liten fråga
<Nikke> jo
<Nafallo> det hor hemma mer i #archlinux.se enligt mig ja.
<Nikke> enligt mig också självklart
<Nafallo> cupe^: /msg chanserv access list #ubuntu-se tror jag det ar.
<Nafallo> med tanke pa att jag tycker sa slapps en valdig massa igenom :-)
<Nikke> men inte det jag menar
<Nikke> om vi har våra kompisar där och pratar
<Nikke> och vi pratar om någonting, och sen ska jag bara säga i arch behöver man bara göra si och så?
<Nafallo> Nikke: kommentaren jag gjorde tidigare kan jag direkt saga att jag ar ledsen for. dar tankte jag mig inte for. sorry.
<cupe^> Tvärtemot vad folk verkar tro så är inte ubuntu något magiskt OS som bara dök upp från ingenstans utan det är fortfarande Gnu/Linux och varför skulle man då inte få diskutera just Gnu/Linux? Jag menar inte att diskutera fedora eller arch i #ubuntu-se, däremot sådant som på inget sätt är specifikt för någondera
<Nikke> Nafallo, Okej fint...
<Nafallo> cupe^: hur manga har du sett en operator sparka ut for det? saken ar att de distributionerna har faktiskt sina egna kanaler, och ibland blir det lite val mycket annat.
<Nikke> Håller med cupe, då ska man ju inte få fråga t.ex hur man konfiguerar rtorrent för det hör ju hemma i #rtorrent
<Nafallo> Nikke: det hor aven hemma i Ubuntu enligt mig.
<Nafallo> Nikke: Fedora daremot finns inte i Ubuntu mig veterligen :-)
<Nafallo> eller RPMs overhuvudtaget.
<cupe^> Nafallo: Inte sparka ut men fått lustiga kommentarer däremot
<Nikke> Nafallo, ahapp, men ubuntu-se har mer folk i än archlinux.se därför kanske man vill diskutera lite med svenska användare
<Nikke> vad menar du med RPMs?
<Nikke> något jag har gjort?
<cupe^> Nikke: precis...
<cupe^> RPM .. fedora.. red hat :P
<Nafallo> Nikke: RPMs ar RedHat med fleras paketformat. motsvarigheten till vara deb-filer.
<Nikke> Jag sitter och testar lite fedora just nu ja, och jag lyckas inte få samma fina fonter som i ubuntun... därför tänkte jag fråga just u ubuntu kanalen
<Nikke> var det fel av mig?
<Nikke> isåfall verkar det ju helt rubbat
<Nafallo> Nikke: nej. saken var att det var samma sak som alla dessa "nagon som ar kor linux?"
<Nafallo> stall fragan istallet for att fraga liksom...
<Nafallo> bara for att min mamma kor linux kan hon inte svara pa hur man t.ex. staller in rtorrent...
<Nikke> när jag frågade om någon kunde göra mig en tjänst så tänkte jag, jag frågar om någon har tid att hjälpa mig istället för att jag ska sitta och spamma och berätta hela skiten jag hade problem med
<Nafallo> cupe^: ar att kommentera pa att det kanske inte hor hemma i den kanalen sa fel da? :-)
<cupe^> Nafallo: ja faktiskt, framförallt klockan 3 på natten när det inte är någon som behöver hjälp med något ubuntu-specifikt ändå
<Nafallo> Nikke: oki. ett tips dar da... om du staller fragan direkt kanske nagon tar sig tid att hjalpa dig. istallet for att ignorera fragan for att de inte har tid att spendera timtal med att hjalpa nagon :-)
<Nafallo> cupe^: vad har tiden med nagot att gora?
<Nafallo> cupe^: offtopic ar anda offtopic.
<Nikke> aja jag orkar inte diskutera mer, ska käka
<Nikke> bai
<Nikke> du vinner nafallo
<Nafallo> oki. ses pa kanalen da :-)
<Nikke> nej jag partar
<Nikke> tjo
<Nafallo> nej. jag har inte vunnit nagot :-)
<cupe^> Nafallo: aha, så du tycker det är bättre att det är tyst? :|
<Nafallo> cupe^: ja
<cupe^> ok då vet vi
<Nafallo> riksdagen bor inte diskutera min mammas matlagning. kanske daligt exempel, men visar lite vad jag menar :-)
<cupe^> Nafallo: gemenskapen försvinner totalt om man inte får prata "off topic" mellan supportfrågorna, det gör även du, ser inte problemet
<Nafallo> cupe^: se... vi tillater en massa off-topic. saken ar nar det blir for mycket.
<cupe^> Det kan inte bli för mycket om inte någon stackare behöver hjälp med något imho
<Nafallo> jag haller inte med.
<cupe^> Och angående det jag skrev förut så är det säkert iallafall 20% som inte använder ubuntu alls :)
<cupe^> För personligt bruk that is
<Nafallo> daremot kan stackaren kanske halla pa sin fraga for att den tycker att alla ar upptagna med att diskutera hur man bygger om gentoo :-P
<cupe^> :P
<Nafallo> sure. men manga av dem kan fortfarande svaren pa vissa av fragorna, right? :-)
<cupe^> Ja, det är ju precis det jag menar
<Nafallo> jag menar... jag har inga problem med lite skitsnack fran tid till annan, eller ens snabba fragor om andra distributioner, bara det inte tar over.
<Nafallo> ibland gor det det.
<cupe^> Mkay
<cupe^> Men dåså
<cupe^> Problem solved eller? :)
<Nafallo> det galler att halla nagon slags balans, och den balansgangen ar svar :-)
<Nafallo> you tell me :-)
<Nafallo> intressant diskussion iaf :-)
<Nafallo> just ja. att jag pratade med dig privat var for att du sa det dar om att vara otrevlig :-)
<Nafallo> inte for att klanka ner pa Nikke.
<cupe^> Nej men förr i tiden när vi har rykt ihop så har det ju inte gått att diskutera alls, det var ju trevligt att kunna göra det iallafall :)
<Nafallo> hehe. det minns jag inte ens :-)
<cupe^> ok :P
<Nafallo> usch. nu kanner jag mig gammal och glomsk igen :-/
<Nafallo> hehe
<cupe^> Jo jag vet hur det är...
<cupe^> Är denna kanalen till för att diskutera fritt i med moderatorerna eller?
<Nafallo> mjo. det ar kanalen for alla locos IRC :-)
<jester-> LjL: ost*a duna madona
<Nafallo> och alla sprak ar valkomna :-)
<cupe^> Nice
<cupe^> achtung bitte
<cupe^> :>
#ubuntu-irc 2010-01-18
<cjohnston> Anyone around who could help me out with a bot question please? I have a request from the leaders of the Ubuntu User Day Spanish wanting a bot to log their channel during their courses and need to find out more info for them.
<tsimpson> cjohnston: you probably want ubuntulog, you should email rt@ubuntu.com to request it
<cjohnston> thanks tsimpson
<m4v> cjohnston: is for #ubuntu-charlas? since it will be a one day event shouldn't easier to somebody log with ir client?
<m4v> irc client*
<cjohnston> They are requesting a bot to log
<tsimpson> I don't think there's anything wrong with having ubuntulog there just for a day, but you could use supybot if you can't get ubuntulog
<tsimpson> it comes with a logging plugin
<cjohnston> ic
<m4v> oh no, I'm not saying is wrong, just probably easier
<cjohnston> I will offer that suggestion m4v
<cjohnston> I also sent an email to RT to see what type of response I get..
<znh> Hello. I want to sell a product with Ubuntu installed. Would that be legal?
<znh> I'm actually asking directions
<jussi01> znh: you need to ask from canonical trademarks, but I assume so
<znh> who can I contact?
<jussi01> znh: http://www.ubuntu.com/aboutus/trademarkpolicy
<jussi01> there is a contact link there
<erUSUL> znh: http://www.ubuntu.com/legal <<< maybe a good place to start
<jpds> znh: https://forms.canonical.com/trademark/ is your friend.
<DJones> In #ubuntu-uk we've decided to have an #ubuntu-uk-meeting channel to hold meetings in so that when we have meetings, if a users joins -uk they can still get help without being delayed or put off until the meeting is finished, should the channel be registered by our point of contact or does it matter if any of the ops sets it up and then adds the other ops and freenode staff/UbuntuIRCCouncil as per https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/IrcCouncil/Coordinatio
<Daviey> DJones: it's a LoCo choice IMO
<Pici> DJones: It doesn't matter.  Its probably easier for you to setup as you see fit and add the two requested accounts to the access list as per the guidelines.
<jussi01> Daviey: that it is, however, its very good to let us know here, so we dont get random suprises and we can assist if necessary
<Pici> Agreed. We like to know when channels get created
<DJones> Pici: ok, was just checking rather than stepping on the Daviey's toes as point of contact and making -irc aware of the plans
<JanC> DJones: if the loco contact isn't on IRC often, there is no point in him/her registering it IMHO, just make sure it's a trusted person
<DJones> JanC: ok, the channel's been set up with the same op's as ubuntu-uk with the addition of freenode staff & ubuntuIRCCouncil per the guidelines after discussion with our point of contact
<Pici> Great, thanks for letting us know :)
<DJones> Just in the process of making sure the channel modes are set correctly
#ubuntu-irc 2010-01-19
<Explore> Hi
<myrtlebeachbums> Hey guys - looking to get my IRC cloak set up, and have been an Ubuntu member for almost a year.
<myrtlebeachbums> Here's my wiki page. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DaveBush2
<Pici> myrtlebeachbums: sure, one moment
<myrtlebeachbums> Thanks Pici
<myrtlebeachbums> Got it. Thanks!
<Pici> niko, nalioth, nhandler: have a moment to issue myrtlebeachbums an Ubuntu Member cloak?
<myrtlebeachbums> Just got this email: Benjamin Rubin (bnrubin) added you as a member of Ubuntu cloaked people
<myrtlebeachbums> on freenode (ubuntu-irc-cloaks).
<Pici> Thats me
<myrtlebeachbums> Ahhh gotcha.
<Pici> We use that group to track who we've given cloaks to
<myrtlebeachbums> Makes sense.
 * Pici looks for a freenode staffer elsewhere
<niko> o/
<niko> Pici, myrtlebeachbums cloaked
<myrtlebeachbums> Thanks niko
<Pici> niko: thanks
<niko> np
<ulysses> Hello
<ulysses> I used the nick 'ulysses__' but today I got the nick 'ulysses' from a freenode staff. Can I get a cloak for this nick, please?:)
<jussi01> ulysses: look at your cloak...
<ulysses> oh, pebkac :S
<ulysses> thanks jussi01
<jussi01> :)
<ulysses> good bye
<ulysses> jah ezt nem ide
<ulysses> hm, last time I was logged in with my previous nick (ulysses__)
<ulysses> jussi01: If I don't disturb you again
<jussi01> ulysses: have you grouped you new nick to your old one?
<jussi01> /msg nickserv help group
<ulysses> jussi01: no, I registered with a different e-mail address this nick:(
<jussi01> ulysses: I suggest you then drop the nick, and group it
<jussi01> its a good idea to have a back up nick in any case
<ulysses> 20:22 <ulysses> GROUP
<ulysses> 20:22 -NickServ(NickServ@services.)- Nick ulysses is already registered to ulysses.
<jussi01> /msg nickserv help drop
<jussi01> ulysses: ^^
<jussi01> so drop this one, then follow the instructions to group it with your old nick
<ulysses> 20:24 -NickServ(NickServ@services.)- Nick ulysses is now registered to your account.
<ulysses> thanks jussi01, I love you:)
<ulysses> good bye
<jussi01> hehe
#ubuntu-irc 2010-01-20
<DJones> Pici: Re Crazymethjesus, they did the same earlier on today as well and stopped after !language, so they can't say they weren't aware of it, probably about 3-4 hours ago
<Pici> DJones: Yeah, I saw the lastlog, thats why I banned.
<DJones> ok
<ubot4> In #ubuntu-bugs, trijntje said: ubot4 is wrong, bug 509595 is not private
<ukbot> ubot4: Bug 509595 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/509595 is private
<ubottu> Bug 509595 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/509595 is private
<ubottu> Bug 509595 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/509595 is private
<ubot4> ukbot: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ukbot> ubottu: Error: This bug is private
<ubottu> Error: This bug is private
<ukbot> ubottu: Bug 509595 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/509595 is private
<ukbot> ubottu: Error: This bug is private
<ukbot> ubottu: Bug 509595 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/509595 is private
<ukbot> ubot4: Error: "Error:" is not a valid command.
<ubot4> ukbot: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ubottu> Error: This bug is private
<ukbot> ubot4: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ubottu> Bug 509595 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/509595 is private
<ubot4> ukbot: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ukbot> ubot4: Error: "Error:" is not a valid command.
<ubot4> ukbot: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ubottu> Bug 509595 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/509595 is private
<ukbot> ubot4: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ubot4> ukbot: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ukbot> ubottu: Bug 509595 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/509595 is private
<ukbot> ubottu: Error: This bug is private
<ubottu> Error: This bug is private
<ukbot> ubot4: Error: "Error:" is not a valid command.
<ubot4> ukbot: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ubot4> ukbot: You've given me 5 invalid commands within the last minute; I'm now ignoring you for 10 minutes.
<ukbot> ubot4: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ubottu> Bug 509595 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/509595 is private
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<m4v> uhhh
<ubottu> Error: This bug is private
<ukbot> ubot4: Error: "Error:" is not a valid command.
<ukbot> ubot4: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ukbot> ubottu: Error: This bug is private
<ukbot> ubottu: Bug 509595 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/509595 is private
<ukbot> ubot4: Error: "Error:" is not a valid command.
<ukbot> ubot4: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ukbot> ubot4: You've given me 5 invalid commands within the last minute; I'm now ignoring you for 10 minutes.
<ubottu> Bug 509595 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/509595 is private
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ubottu> Error: This bug is private
<ikonia> DJones: can you remove your bot please
<nalioth> or teach it some manners
<tsimpson> DJones: /msg ukbot channel #ubuntu-irc plugins.Bugtracker.bugSnarfer False
<tsimpson> jpds: please also disable bugtracker in here
#ubuntu-irc 2010-01-21
<jpds> tsimpson: I have.
<tsimpson> thanks
<DJones> tsimpson: Its removed, not sure what went on with it there
<DJones> tsimpson: I've also run the /msg ukbot channel #ubuntu-irc plugins.Bugtracker.bugSnarfer False command
<TrekCaptainUSA> any ops for the #ubuntu channel here?
<Pici> TrekCaptainUSA: Whats up?
<TrekCaptainUSA> My other computer is logged on as nick Trek
<TrekCaptainUSA> i deactivated its networking.
<TrekCaptainUSA> it still shows as logged in
<TrekCaptainUSA> any way to kick it?
<TrekCaptainUSA> the source IP should trace back to *.cmu.edu
<Pici> !ghost
<ubottu> If you own an IRC nick that is currently being used, you can make it change nicks by typing: /msg nickserv release <nick> <password> | If you have a dead (ghost) connection, you can make it quit by typing: /msg nickserv ghost <nick> <password> | further help in #freenode
<Pici> TrekCaptainUSA: ^^
<TrekCaptainUSA> the issue is its not a registered nick hence the issue
<TrekCaptainUSA> Freenode logs me in under this nick
<TrekCaptainUSA> i change the nick using /nick to Trek
<TrekCaptainUSA> hence the issue
<TrekCaptainUSA> perhaps I should bother the freenode admins?
<Pici> TrekCaptainUSA: Ah.  Then theres nothing I can do.  You may want to ask in #freenode
<Pici> Yes
<TrekCaptainUSA> will do
<TrekCaptainUSA> thanks
<ninnnu> The factoid is slightly outdated... "/msg nickserv ghost" has replaced release.
<jussi01> ninnnu: which factoid?
<ninnnu> ghost
<Pici> ninnnu: They both still exist.
<ninnnu> Oh..right. I've always preferred to just drop nick-stealers, not just force to change their nick. :P
<ninnnu> (I thought release drops the connection, too...)
<ninnnu> Selective reading FTW
<Pici> release forces the nick to change to a Guest##### nick
<tsimpson> killing someone's connection because they happen to be using a nick you registered is somewhat rude
<ninnnu> If that someone sits in the a same channel with me and is obviously just trying to take advantage of my connection drop, then it's not rude. :P (...although no one has ever stolen my nick...)
<nalioth> Pici: there's nothing anyone can do with an unregistered ghost
<Pici> nalioth: I know.
<jamalta> Hi there, I wanted to see if I could request a cloak. I was approved as a member last night. Here is my LP :) launchpad.net/~jamalta
<jamalta> Thanks!
<jamalta> Err, https://edge.launchpad.net/~jamalta
 * jamalta fails at pasting
<cjohnston> We will teach you one day...
<jamalta> cjohnston: :P
<jussi01> prod Pici, Im in a meeting
<jussi01> or topyli or tsimpson
<tsimpson> jamalta: you need to identify to nickserv first
<jamalta> i'm not?
<tsimpson> and see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<jamalta> i'm setup and signed in
<jamalta> or not
<jamalta> now i am
 * jamalta misspelled nickserv when he tried to identify earlier today.. oops
<tsimpson> you should set your client to auto-identify
<jamalta> tsimpson: alright
<tsimpson> nalioth, tomaw or niko: please give jamalta an ubuntu/member cloak
<jamalta> tsimpson: thanks :)
<niko> done
<niko> congrats jamalta
<jamalta> niko: thanks :)
<Tm_T> yay for that, jamalta (:
<jamalta> Tm_T: thanks :)
<canaznguitar> is there a way to make pidgin not display a message every time someone joins or leaves an IRC channel?
<m4v> canaznguitar: support is in #ubuntu
<nalioth> m4v: o #pidgin
<m4v> canned reply, sorry :P
<Trek> #ubuntu admins: got a random spammer in #ubuntu with the nick of sud_d_gr8 asking things that would be seen in an adult chat room
<Trek> anyone going to act?
<alucardni> Hello everyone
<alucardni> i'm a new ubuntu member and I want to request an Ubuntu cloak
<nhandler> alucardni: Do you have a link to your LP profile?
<alucardni> my launchpad profile is https://launchpad.net/~josernestodavila
<nhandler> jussi01, Pici, topyli, or tsimpson ^^^
<tsimpson> nhandler: go ahead
#ubuntu-irc 2010-01-22
<tsimpson> or nalioth, tomaw or niko (a cloak for alucardni)
<nhandler> alucardni: You are now cloaked
<tsimpson> congratulations alucardni :)
<alucardni> thank you nhandler and tsimpson
<nhandler> You are welcome alucardni. Have a nice day.
<Iowan> I would like to request an Ubuntu cloak. My launchpad profile: ://launchpad.net/~iowan
<Iowan> Sorry - URL did not copy correctly https://launchpad.net/~iowan
<nhandler> jussi01, Pici, topyli, or tsimpson: ^^^
<kamusin> hello
<kamusin> a friend of a friend told me that if I would like to add a clock to my account here can be able to find to the men
<bazhang> kamusin, a general cloak ie unaffiliated one; or an ubuntu cloak
<kamusin> an ubuntu clock bazhang , for a happy new ubuntu member
<bazhang> kamusin, link to your launchpad page?
<kamusin> bazhang, https://edge.launchpad.net/~kamus
<bazhang> jussi01, Pici tsimpson ^^
<bazhang> kamusin, congrats :)
<kamusin> bazhang, yay! thank you so much :)
<bazhang> someone should be along to help out soon enough :)
<tsimpson> Iowan, kamusin: please make sure you have set up your nicks as http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup suggests
<kamusin> I'll take a look
<Iowan> AFAIK, my account is set up and registered.
<tsimpson> nalioth, tomaw, niko or nhandler: please cloak Iowan and kamusin
<tsimpson> and congratulations to you both :)
<Iowan> Thanks!!!
<kamusin> yep me too, I am using xchat under karmic , I hope this version don't have problems with cloak
<tsimpson> the cloak is applied as soon as you identify to nickserv, so just make sure you setup your client to auto-identify
<kamusin> well I will try to reconnect .. I'll back
<tsimpson> er...
<tsimpson> you need to wait for a staffer to actually apply the cloak first ;)
<kamusin> doh', hehe ok
 * Iowan looks smug for being too lazy to follow suit
<nhandler> Iowan and kamusin have both been cloaked
<Iowan> Thank you!
<cjohnston> hey nhandler
<nhandler> Hi cjohnston
<cjohnston> how goes?
<nhandler> cjohnston: Ok, can I help you with something?
<cjohnston> nope.. was just sayin hi..
<nhandler> :)
<Trek> are there guidelines as to accepted nicknames for the #ubuntu channel?
<TLUL> Question: If this is not a support channel, then what is it for?
<Flannel> TLUL: This channel is for administrative issues in/from the non-core channels.
<Flannel> (core channel issues are in #ubuntu-ops)
<TLUL> Okay.
<DiegoTc> hello nhandler
<DiegoTc> again ;)
<ubot4> daubers called the ops in #ubuntu-uk ()
<ubot4> maco called the ops in #ubuntu-bugs (mfqv)
<ubot4> fagan called the ops in #ubuntu-bugs ()
#ubuntu-irc 2010-01-23
<gozqb> Hi all.  It seems we are again seeing javascript based flood spam.  If you are experiencing this, please do not click the links in the messages as they will cause you to repeat the spam. More information is available at http://peoplesprimary.com.  Thanks!
<gozqb> Hi all.  It seems we are again seeing javascript based flood spam.  If you are experiencing this, please do not click the links in the messages as they will cause you to repeat the spam. More information is available at http://peoplesprimary.com.  Thanks!
<gozqb> Hi all.  It seems we are again seeing javascript based flood spam.  If you are experiencing this, please do not click the links in the messages as they will cause you to repeat the spam. More information is available at http://peoplesprimary.com.  Thanks!
<gozqb> Hi all.  It seems we are again seeing javascript based flood spam.  If you are experiencing this, please do not click the links in the messages as they will cause you to repeat the spam. More information is available at http://peoplesprimary.com.  Thanks!
<gozqb> Hi all.  It seems we are again seeing javascript based flood spam.  If you are experiencing this, please do not click the links in the messages as they will cause you to repeat the spam. More information is available at http://peoplesprimary.com.  Thanks!
<gozqb> Hi all.  It seems we are again seeing javascript based flood spam.  If you are experiencing this, please do not click the links in the messages as they will cause you to repeat the spam. More information is available at http://peoplesprimary.com.  Thanks!
<gozqb> Hi all.  It seems we are again seeing javascript based flood spam.  If you are experiencing this, please do not click the links in the messages as they will cause you to repeat the spam. More information is available at http://peoplesprimary.com.  Thanks!
<gozqb> Hi all.  It seems we are again seeing javascript based flood spam.  If you are experiencing this, please do not click the links in the messages as they will cause you to repeat the spam. More information is available at http://peoplesprimary.com.  Thanks!
<gozqb> Hi all.  It seems we are again seeing javascript based flood spam.  If you are experiencing this, please do not click the links in the messages as they will cause you to repeat the spam. More information is available at http://peoplesprimary.com.  Thanks!
<gozqb> Hi all.  It seems we are again seeing javascript based flood spam.  If you are experiencing this, please do not click the links in the messages as they will cause you to repeat the spam. More information is available at http://peoplesprimary.com.  Thanks!
<gozqb> Hi all.  It seems we are again seeing javascript based flood spam.  If you are experiencing this, please do not click the links in the messages as they will cause you to repeat the spam. More information is available at http://peoplesprimary.com.  Thanks!
<gozqb> Hi all.  It seems we are again seeing javascript based flood spam.  If you are experiencing this, please do not click the links in the messages as they will cause you to repeat the spam. More information is available at http://peoplesprimary.com.  Thanks!
<zddzcqtm> Hi all.  It seems we are again seeing javascript based flood spam.  If you are experiencing this, please do not click the links in the messages as they will cause you to repeat the spam. More information is available at http://peoplesprimary.com.  Thanks!
<zddzcqtm> Hi all.  It seems we are again seeing javascript based flood spam.  If you are experiencing this, please do not click the links in the messages as they will cause you to repeat the spam. More information is available at http://peoplesprimary.com.  Thanks!
<DiegoTc> nhandler, here
<DiegoTc> Hi guys
<DiegoTc> I will like to request the ubuntu/member cloak
<DiegoTc> my lp account is this one https://edge.launchpad.net/~diegoturcios
<m4v> jussi01, Pici, topyli, or tsimpson: ^^^
<nhandler> jussi01, Pici, topyli, tsimpson: ^^^
<m4v> DiegoTc: capaz que están durmiendo, así que quedate conectado por un rato o preguntá en otra hora.
<DiegoTc> okay
<DiegoTc> gracias m4v
<nigel_nb> ops help needed in #ubuntu-women
<ubunterd> i am here to discuss my ban from #ubuntu-women
<maco> right so, um... why do you think you should not be banned for making sexist comments?
<ubunterd> cooking is sexist?
<maco> like this?
<maco> <ubunterd> you ladies need to stop learning about ubuntu, get in the kitchen and learn how to cook
<maco> <ubunterd> quit wasting your time
<maco> yes
<ubunterd> thats from my POV, i was raised in a traditional family so stop being bigoted about how i was raised
<ubunterd> i'm an african-american, i believe your channel is being racist against me
<maco> because we can see your race through text?
<ubunterd> you can see my "sexism" through my text, i guess you can see my race
<maco> Have you read the Code of Conduct, the IRC Guidelines, and the #ubuntu-women channel-specific IRC guidelines?
<ubunterd> i was removed from the channel before i got to the reading material because you detected i was an ircer of color
<maco> All text on my client is displayed the same. Now, could you please look at the following:
<maco> !guidelines
<ubottu> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<maco> !coc
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Code of Conduct is a community etiquette document to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere, and can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/ .  For information on how to electronically sign the CoC, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SigningCodeofConduct .
<ubunterd> in your text client, what color is my text displayed as
<maco> and http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/IrcGuidelines
<ubunterd> im having trouble reading this
<ubunterd> do you have your websites in audio format so i can listen to them
<ubunterd> i believe your websites are not handicapped accessable
<maco> there are screenreaders you can install to read the screen to you
<JanC> ubunterd: they are only accessible to human beings, but otherwise nobody is excluded...
<maco> i assume you are doing something similar if you are able to handle text-based communication like irc
<ubunterd> i have a very low, embarassing reading level
<m4v> you seem to be doing fine
<maco> we'll wait :)
<ubunterd> i've got al sharpton on speed dial, we can get 1000 folks of color to protest the next ubuntu conference
<maco> can we convert them into 1000 new contributors?
<ubunterd> 1000 colored folks with spears
<ubunterd> the term "ubuntu" is racist
<ubunterd> stealing from african culture
<maco> the distro was started by an African man
<maco> now could you focus on reading those guidelines?
<maco> instead of chatting?
<ubunterd> i axd a question
<ubunterd> yo cuz
<bazhang> gnome-orca can do that
<bazhang> sudo apt-get install gnome-orca
<JanC> orca is installed by default
<ubunterd> orca what
<bazhang> its optional in karmic
<ubunterd> whut yall talking bout
<bazhang> !info gnome-orca
<ubottu> gnome-orca (source: gnome-orca): Scriptable screen reader. In component main, is optional. Version 2.28.1-0ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 603 kB, installed size 8504 kB
<ubot4> bazhang: gnome-orca (source: gnome-orca): Scriptable screen reader. In component main, is optional. Version 2.28.1-0ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 603 kB, installed size 8504 kB
<ubot2> bazhang: gnome-orca (source: gnome-orca): Scriptable screen reader. In component main, is optional. Version 2.28.1-0ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 603 kB, installed size 8504 kB
<JanC> bazhang: it's still installed by default  ☺
<maco> why are 3 bots responding?
<ubunterd> 'sudo' is not recognized as an internal or external command, operable program or batch file.
<bazhang> ubunterd, if you have reading issues, then install gnome-orca
<maco> batch file? sounds like windows...
<ubunterd> vista
<bazhang> no wonder
<JanC> vista has a screenreader installed by default too, so no excuse
<bazhang> no real reason to be in #ubuntu channels as far as I can see
<ubunterd> ubuntu is my cousin's name
<bazhang> aha
<ubunterd> yeah
<ubunterd> so i see ubuntu-women i think its females hating on my cousin ubuntu
<bazhang> ubunterd, the #ubuntu channels are for Ubuntu support
<bazhang> ubunterd, nothing to do with your cousin or otherwise
<ubunterd> not for my cousin ubuntu?
<ubunterd> so whats maco's deal
<JanC> ubunterd: when are highschool holidays over where you live?
<ubunterd> quit being racist against me since i am a person of color
<ubunterd> JanC i do not appreciate your off topic comment
<JanC> everybody here has some colour
<ubunterd> i have declared i am an african american and you bring up being in high school
<ubunterd> are you trying to say i'm a drop out
<bazhang> ubunterd, this has nothing to do with your ban in #ubuntu-women
<ubunterd> like im telling dominian my cousin's name is ubuntu
<ubunterd> i thought it was a chatroom about women who hate my cousin
<bazhang> well you were mistaken, and nothing to do with your comments there.
<bazhang> !appeals | ubunterd
<ubunterd> what comments
<ubottu> ubunterd: If you disagree with a decision by an operator, please first pay #ubuntu-ops a visit. If you are still unhappy, please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcTeam/AppealProcess for the steps you should take. If you feel the need to discuss the channel rules, please contact the ops on IRC or via the email address on the aforementioned page.
<bazhang> actually that should be here
<ubunterd> im not reading any more links that have my cousin's name in it
<bazhang> your choice
<ubunterd> just quit using my cousin's name
<ubunterd> white bread maco you there
<Flannel> ubunterd: Time to move along
<ubunterd> you asking me to leave after being racist against me
<ubunterd> ya'll folks never cease to amaze me
<ubunterd> this is slavery all over again
<ubunterd> this is an irc sit in, in honor of the civil rights movement
<JanC> ubunterd: you want to be my slave?
<garyniger1488> racist crackers
<ubunterd> i do not appreciate that comment JanC
<ubunterd> what is your number, jesse jackson and al sharpton will be calling you monday morning
<ubunterd> yeah trying to shut me up
<ubunterd> thats how yall racists work
<garyniger1488> fuckin prejuduce assholes
<Flannel> garyniger1488: That language isn't called for.
<DiegoTc> <m4v> jussi01, Pici, topyli, or tsimpson: ^^^
<DiegoTc> <nhandler> jussi01, Pici, topyli, tsimpson: ^^^
<DiegoTc> <m4v> DiegoTc: capaz que están durmiendo, así que quedate conectado por un rato o preguntá en otra hora.
<DiegoTc> <DiegoTc> okay
<DiegoTc>  gracias m4v
<DiegoTc> ouch
<DiegoTc> sorry
<niko> nobody against +R here for a moment ?
<bazhang> not me :)
<m4v> neither me
<erUSUL> o.0!
<bazhang> weird
<DJones> Would I be right in assuming that the majority if not all of the random character nick's are the spammers?
<bazhang> guessing yes
<DJones> I thought so, seems to follow the pattern of the last few days
<bazhang> the clue is in the (K-lined) exit mode
<DJones> good thinking, hadn't noticed that
<niko> DJones: most of them clicked on the link above with a browser with javascript enable
<niko> so they spam random channel and finish K-lined
<DJones> right
<DJones> Ah well, reboot time for me
<niko> ubottu: member > niko
<ubottu> niko, please see my private message
<DiegoTc> ping tsimpson
<tsimpson> pong DiegoTc
<DiegoTc> tsimpson, I will like to request the ubuntu/member cloak
<DiegoTc>  my lp account is this one https://edge.launchpad.net/~diegoturcios
<tsimpson> one second please
<DiegoTc> okay
<tsimpson> nalioth, tomaw, niko or nhandler: please give DiegoTc a cloak
<DiegoTc> hahah
<DiegoTc> i think they are not here :p
 * DiegoTc has a big luck
<tsimpson> one will see and activate the cloak, just wait here for a while
<DiegoTc> oki doki
<niko> cloaked
<tsimpson> thanks niko, and congratulations DiegoTc
<DiegoTc> thank you
<DiegoTc> :D
<ubot4> In ubot4, napsy said: !a is <reply> b
<ubot2> qense called the ops in #ubuntu-classroom-chat ()
<qense> #ubuntu-classroom-chat is hit by a very annoying spam flood
<qense> FFEMTcJ has +m the channel for a while now
<cjohnston> uggh
<qense> or not +m, still spam
<qense> now it is +m
<qense> It's just being +m'ed every now and then for a few seconds to scare the bots away.
<m4v> spanish day is also hit with the spam :(
#ubuntu-irc 2010-01-24
<tonidelat> alefteris
<alefteris> tonidelat, yep?
<tonidelat> nothing
<tonidelat> i thought u r greek
<tonidelat> (by your nickname)
<alefteris> ToniDelat, I am ;)
<ToniDelat> lol
<ToniDelat> Antonis, xarhka
<ToniDelat> eisai apo ? :
<alefteris> από το πουθενά
<ToniDelat> lol nice
<jumanjiko> :\
<jumanjiko> exw ena filo pou einai apo to pou8ena
<jumanjiko> nice place
#ubuntu-irc 2011-01-17
<evilvish> is "christhecoolboy" Phineas's pattern behavior on #ayatana , -desktop , -devel?  or someone who is *really* lost..
<popey> doesnt look like it
<evilvish> k.. cool! :)
<jpds> evilvish: Or just new to IRC.
<evilvish> yea..
<DJones> They're using a carphone warehouse ip address, phineas always seemed to use either o2 mobile broadband or BT Broadband
<jpds> Sounds alright for a UKer.
<evilvish> was just curious, since he started with saying he wanted to talk to devs bout unity stuff, later it was more of him having an idea for unity.. (tried to help him there for a while) .. i came back and noticed that it is now about him making a mark in Ubuntu , and an idea about website and now about -women.. he was all over the place.
<evilvish> which /nearly/ sounded like what he was doing in -uk
<evilvish> anyhoo.. was just checking since it was just a few days since Phineas.
<DJones> Hmmh, they've just joined -uk, did they turn out to be trolling or just "new to IRC"
<Pici> DJones: Someone in -women suggested that they join -uk
<DJones> ok
<Garzooka> I have to confess
<Garzooka> you guys were right all along
 * erUSUL knew it :P
<Garzooka> but your not talking to me so goodbye
<Garzooka> actually I take that bafk
<Garzooka> back
<bazhang> ?
<Garzooka> so I'll be honest this time,
<Garzooka> and hopefully we'll get somewhere
<erUSUL> maybe you should be in #ubuntu-ops ?
<Garzooka> should I?
<Tm_T> no, he's in the right place IIRC
<erUSUL> Garzooka: well i dunno; what do you want to get somewhere with ? you should explain what have bring you here for those of us that have no clue ...
<Garzooka> I just like pretending and expressing my thoughts
<popey> you know my feeling on this.
<Garzooka>  we all know popey
<Garzooka> and mabe you should know that I have autisum
<IdleOne> autism is no excuse for bad behaviour
<Garzooka> I know that
<IdleOne> stop making autistic people look bad
<Garzooka> your eight
<Garzooka> right
<Garzooka> again
<Garzooka> and I also agree with popey s opinion on this
<Garzooka> and I also realise how annoying I've been to you guys
<Garzooka> and I have to admit I am all one person not many
<Garzooka> and I am not new to irc
<Garzooka> have I said enough?
<popey> enough for what?
<Garzooka> for you that is, I mean do you want to know anything more?
<popey> no, but I didn't ask to know more
<popey> not that there was any "more" given we all already knew these facts you're presenting
<Garzooka> we need to come to a conclusion
<popey> we have
<popey> you're banned from -uk. all is fine.
<Garzooka> yeah but how and when do I get un banned thats what I don't get
<Garzooka> and thats what I need ti know
<Garzooka> we need t
<Garzooka> we need to compromise so that we're both happy
<Garzooka> I tell you what, I'll just use #ubuntu for support and see his that goes, hows that sound to you?
 * Garzooka will just do that anyway
<Garzooka> goodbye and good ridens
<IdleOne> so we need to keep an eye open in #ubuntu
<popey> sorry, walked away from keyboard
<bazhang> thought nerml/bolt etc had multiple bans already
<bazhang> going to check the bt
<DJones> And he arrives in #ubuntu
<jpds> We still talking about coolguy?
<DJones> jpds: Nope, now back to waffle/ferb/phineas/garzooka
<bazhang> no bans extant on him in #ubuntu
<popey> i never knew the nerml nick
<bazhang> years of bandodging on #ubuntu
#ubuntu-irc 2011-01-18
<cprofitt> trying to get some information to pass along to a person who just received a ban
<cprofitt> he said he was banned because of his nick - which I can understand
<cprofitt> but I want to make sure there was not more to it than that
<bazhang> cprofitt, r00t4rd3d ?
<cprofitt> yes
<bazhang> #ubuntu-ops is the place for him
<cprofitt> He joined my loco and apparently is trying to join the beginners team
<cprofitt> if it was just his name I was going to email him and let him know
<bazhang> he knows the score as well
<cprofitt> if it was more than that then I would like to know in reference to his joining the two other teams
<bazhang> it wasn't
<cprofitt> I certainly do not want a trouble maker hanging about in either team
<popey> seems he's just randomly joining other teams as a result of being banned elsewhere
<popey> he's also _incredibly_ offensive
<bazhang> threatening people, even death threats, very offensive PMs etc
<bazhang> over *minor* matters
<popey> he's mailed the IRCC and the CC with probably the most offensive mails we've had in a year.
<cprofitt> popey: thanks... I will remove him from NY LoCo
 * cprofitt shakes head
<cprofitt> I hate to hear when you guys have to deal with this carp
<cprofitt> unbelievable behavior
<cprofitt> I thought it was odd that he joined two teams and received a ban all in one day
<cprofitt> thanks for the scoop guys
<cprofitt> and thanks for the effort you guys put in
<AlanBell> popey: does he get kicked out yet?
<AlanBell> r00t4rd3d that is
<IdleOne> AlanBell: I think there is something about preemptive bans not being supported or some such nonsense
<IdleOne> there should be exceptions to this rule
<DJones> AlanBell: As long as he's not causing a problem, I'd leave
<AlanBell> ok
<AlanBell> I am going afk
<DJones> ok, I'm awake (ish) anyway
<rww> It's my understanding that the preemptive ban policy is for core channels. The set of policies that apply to team channels from on high is relatively small.
<rww> (doesn't mean that preemptive ban is a good idea, but still)
<popey> AlanBell: of what?
<DJones> I see that Garzooka/Phinea/ferb is asking silly questions in #u - Just noticed I need an OS to run on 20K HD & 50MB of ram
<DJones> popey: -uk
<DJones> I assume anyway, joined 15 mins ago but not said anything
<popey> hmm
<popey> ah, didn't see him arrive
<IdleOne> rww: taking into account the user and past reactions to being banned/removed I would say it depends on the channel ops if they want to risk keeping him in the channel or deal with the aftermath
<m4v> I would ban with extreme prejudice.
<m4v> (him)
<IdleOne> same here
<IdleOne> but we are also Ubuntu and we give chances
 * popey engages
<m4v> IdleOne: yes I understand. (this guy is beyond help though)
<IdleOne> ha " a little" would hate to see what a lot upset looks like
<tsimpson> popey: re the bans you set in -uk, just *!*@unaffiliated/r00t4rd3d would be better than including the ident part, or $a:r00t4rd3d
<DJones> Just a heads up,  r00t4rd3d has join ubuntu+1 a few minutes back
<cprofitt> DJones: he is also talking to me
<cprofitt> I am the lead of his loco
<MichealH> I will look aout for him on #lubuntu and #lubuntu-offtopic :)
<MichealH> Thatks for headsy up all :)
<MichealH> Ugh! Not a good typer :P
#ubuntu-irc 2011-01-19
<archmagas> can i get a cloak? https://launchpad.net/~archmagas
<bazhang> archmagas, you dont appear to be a member
<bazhang> !member
<ubottu> Want to become an Ubuntu member? Look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership
<archmagas> thanks bazhang!
<MTecknology> any of you happen to know if the flood bots have their source online?
<elky> !floodbots
<ubottu> FloodBot1,2,3, and 4 are all bots, please direct your questions to the channel.
<elky> i think so. they have a wiki page somewhere
<rww> MTecknology: no
<MichealH> Can someone get AskBot a @ubuntu/bot/* cloak?
<MichealH> Alive? :P
<Tm_T> patience, dear (:
<MichealH> :)
<MichealH> Wow... Uhh Compiz is going mad :P
<jussi> and what is askbot?
<MichealH> jussi: It lives in #ubuntu-stack and #ubuntu-satck-new
<jussi> and does?
<MichealH> It geta all the AskUbuntu Meta and Support Questions
<jussi> and is owned by?
<MichealH> And then prints them to the cannel
<MichealH> Quite a handy bot :)
<MichealH> Just a little demo in -stack :)
<jussi> who owns the bot?
<MichealH> Me
<MichealH> Written in Python :)
<MichealH> jussi: The decision is? :)
#ubuntu-irc 2011-01-20
<evilvish> !support
<ubottu> The official ubuntu support channel is #ubuntu. Also see http://ubuntu.com/support and http://ubuntuforums.org
<evilvish> should we include askubuntu in that^ ?
<evilvish> its not official.. but still
<Tm_T> nah
<cdbs> Tm_T: Why not?
<Tm_T> cdbs: do we have even any information page about the askubuntu?
<cdbs> Tm_T: What do we need about it?
<cdbs> What do you mean by 'information page' ?
<Tm_T> something that answers the question "what is it" and if needed, the usage and so on
<evilvish> i think askubuntu has its own info/FAQ page , we could just link to that.
<evilvish> http://askubuntu.com/faq
<evilvish> and http://askubuntu.com/about
<evilvish> (if the info page is what is blocking.. )
<Tm_T> evilvish: not blocking, but helps to decide (:
<Tm_T> thanks
<evilvish> (:
<Tm_T> evilvish: interesting concept
 * evilvish thinks i hear jcastro cry a little.. (assuming that Tm_T *just* now heard about askubuntu) ;p
<Tm_T> I possibly have heard, but haven't noticed
<evilvish> (:
<Tm_T> there's _tons_ of ubuntu-related sites out there
<evilvish> yea.. but still it's a jcastro fail (;
<topyli> i once asked a question there!
<topyli> it's pretty neat really
<elky> evilvish, i wasn't aware of it until I was at UDS to be honest. In that I'd heard this random word but not paid any attention figuring it was Just Another Crappy Blog.
<elky> That said, i'd not gone "ooh a word i've not heard before *google*"
<evilvish> elky: UDS was like nearly ~3months ago and the site has been around for only like 6months.. ;)
<evilvish> elky: so not late :)
<elky> But the whole idea that it's to counteract the forums having one billionty trillion poorly or unanswered questions, it should be listed in !support but noted as unofficial.
 * evilvish  nods..
<elky> evilvish, you're assuming the privilege of a surplus of time. Tm_T has a toddler. Time is not exactly surplus for him.
<evilvish> elky: huh? i wasnt mentioning anything about Tm_T o.0 , rather was joking about jcastro..
<elky> Then maybe you should consider not doing that again.
<evilvish> elky: maybe reading the whole backlog would help, before assuming too.. ;)
<evilvish> "but still it's a jcastro fail "
<elky> evilnhandler, no. you're not getting it. Are you going to tell jcastro he's failed for each and every person who doesn't know what askubuntu is?
<elky> er, evilvish^
<evilvish> elky: come on! its a joke.. meh!
 * evilvish finds better things to do than to argue..
<persia> evilvish, The key bit, as you've pointed out, is that it's not official.  It can be made official, and if anyone, jcastro knows how.  I suspect that there are some issues remaining to be resolved before an official imprimatur is requested (although I may be mistaken)
<Tm_T> I don't care that much of it not being official, but more of "doest if fill some genuine need in a way that it's comparable to our official support channels"
<Tm_T> s/doest/does/
<elky> Tm_T, been to the forums lately?
<evilvish> persia: yup.. i'm not trying to push that it *must* be included.. was just asking if it can be.. :)
<Tm_T> elky: not really
<elky> Tm_T, think of a specific problem and do a search to find the fix. Tell me how many clicks you do and pages you scroll down before finding the actual good proper fix
<persia> evilvish, The general practice is to wait until something is considered an appropriate recommendation before adding factoids (or sometimes that something needs to be warned about because it is so dangerous).
<elky> persia, is askubuntu at the stage at which there is enough movement to unleash Real Users on it?
<persia> Tm_T, I suspect that askubuntu is likely to be more useful than launchpad answers at some point (although I'm not sure it is now)
<persia> elky, No idea.  But in the absence of a request from the champion (seems to be jcastro), I suspect not quite.
<evilvish>  there is a bug somewhere to redirect new lp answers to askubuntu, (atleast jcastro was requesting for it..)
<Tm_T> yup, so this is good time to begin the discussion but way too early to make any decisions
<persia> evilvish, If you're following that, and could encourage him to let the support and bugs teams know if/when traffic should be directed to askubuntu rather than answers, I suspect it would smooth the transition.
 * evilvish realizes that using Tm_T friendly smilies might have been misleading to elky that i was only joking ;)  
 * evilvish leaves those inverted to smilies for Tm_T alone ;p
<evilvish> -to
<evilvish> persia: i'll try to find for the bug
<evilvish> gah! -for
<persia> I can't change factoids: getting me the bug won't help.  Better to have one of the askubuntu champions talk to the teams directly.
<evilvish> right..
<popey> 09:47:56 < elky> But the whole idea that it's to counteract the forums having one billionty trillion poorly or unanswered questions, it should be listed in !support but noted as unofficial.
<popey> define "unofficial"
<popey> As I understand it Canonical has a "relationship" with stackexchange to enable askubuntu
<elky> that's my understanding too. canonical had a relationship with the forums long before they were official too.
<popey> persia: the champion (jorge) has asked on at least one occasion for us to promote askubuntu in the ubuntu irc channels
<persia> popey, Not approved by the nebulous "them" :)  Known to be unofficial in this case from the statement "evilvish> its not official.. but still"
<popey> i dont think evilvish knows of what he speaks :)
<evilvish> :)
<popey> (not saying I do however)
<persia> Ah, if it's been requested by the champion, it ought be done.
<persia> (assuming a lack of protest).
<elky> persia, i think he requested it 3 months ago in a room in florida to be specific :P
<popey> he also requested it in -ops
<elky> popey, he did, i think i missed that then
<evilvish> my knowledge might be a bit outdated, too.. it was was unofficial, might have been approved or become unapproved..
<persia> elky, I thought that was that he hoped it would get that way, rather than that he wanted the support teams to redirect everyone.
<persia> But if it's requested in -ops, it ought be logged, and then someone with the magic powers should change the factoid.
<elky> changing it now
<elky> Unlike some, i don't read every line of -ops.
<popey> August 18 2010 fwiw
<Tm_T> I read almost all lines from my backlog there, mostly skim thru if there's something I should know
<elky> Doned.
<popey> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2010/08/18/%23ubuntu-ops.html
<Tm_T> !support
<ubottu> The official ubuntu support channel is #ubuntu. Also see http://ubuntu.com/support and http://ubuntuforums.org
<popey> starts at 17:31
<elky> ...
<elky> i forgotted 2 letters and a space, doned now
<elky> !support
<ubottu> The official ubuntu support channel is #ubuntu. Also see http://ubuntu.com/support and http://ubuntuforums.org and http://askubuntu.com
<elky> :D
<evilvish> \o/
<Tm_T> and and (:
<persia> popey, Thank you for lending your elephantine memory to resolve the confusion of "official"
<popey> hah
 * popey goes back to sleep
<elky> nn
<elky> Wait...
<evilvish> waaa!
<popey> uhoh
<evilvish> popey had me confused about what time it is!
<elky> Hah.
<elky> "I would have got away with it too if it weren't for those meddling IRCers!"
<evilvish> popey: ah! now i realize why i thought it was still 'unofficial' , i had asked why it was not named ask.ubuntu.com , and i was told since it was not official yet..
<popey> heh, interesting
<elky> evilvish, yeah well the fridge/ubuntu news redesign is having similar problems and that's code by canonical people afaik. so i'd rather go with what jcastro said
<popey> i note that the bot has never properly advertised launchpad answers, which _is_ an official support channel, and always has been
<popey> the lack of support for launchpad answers has always made me a sad bunny
<elky> I don't think it ever occurred to put it there.
<popey> its always been listed on the "where can I get support" page of ubuntu.com
<elky> yeah, the first link in the same factoid.
<popey> chicken and egg error, not enough people know about it, it doesn't get advertised, not enough people know about it..
<popey> sure, it's linked from /support, but so it ubuntuforums, so arguably no need for that to be in !support
<popey> I guess it's just a bit inconsistent
<elky> Yeah, and the bot does forward recommendations
<elky> Besides, Jorge made a terrific point about askubuntu being able to plug in to the larger stackexchange community, so i'm not going to cry too much over it.
<popey> :)
<Mkaysi> I am sorry, if Develbot made wrong alarm at ##Mkaysi. I was testing Ubottu clone (OtusBottu) and I tried to remove alarms and DevelBot thought that I have problem and maybe alarmed here. I am not sure about this.
<niko> hi
<Pici> Hi
<m4v> ola
<niko> is it possible to register/use two #ubuntu-* channels for a wolfgame bot ?
<Pici> niko: Which channels were you thinking of registering?
<niko> #ubuntu-game & #ubuntu-game-wolf
<Pici> niko: I'm tempted to say its not really ubuntu related, but let me check with the other irccers.
<Pici> We do have -trivia.. so there is some precedent.
<tsimpson> niko: what do you need 2 channels?
<niko> the bot needs two, to permit to wolf to discuss when villagers sleeps
<tsimpson> ah
<pleia2> fwiw, my concern is that "game" could actually have a legitimate use project-wise, maybe #ubuntu-wolfgame ?
<pleia2> (assuming it's allowed in the namespace at all)
#ubuntu-irc 2011-01-21
<udienz> Hello is irc council in here? i want to ask about cloak
<udienz> this in my LP page: https://launchpad.net/~udienz
<udienz> i'm already ~ubuntumembers but i don't have cloak
<udienz> thanks before
<Pici> udienz: Its not automatic.
<Pici> udienz: Just a moment and I'll get you sorted.
<udienz> Pici: Thanks i'll waiting
<nhandler> Pici: Want me to cloak?
<Pici> nhandler: o
<Pici> nhandler: sure :)
<udienz> :)
<nhandler> udienz: You now have an ubuntu/member cloak again
<udienz> nhandler, cool.. thanks
#ubuntu-irc 2011-01-22
<Garzooka> :/
<bazhang> Garzooka, ?
<Garzooka> thats how I feel about #ubuntu-uk , can't get to the damn thing
<bazhang> this is Phineas/Ferb/Nerml/catdog/bolt/etc?
<Garzooka> *nermal
<Garzooka> yeah
<Garzooka> I actually admit it
<Garzooka> I am all of those
<Garzooka> and I am here to get sorted out
<popey> your definition of 'sorted out' differs from mine
<Garzooka> I know that popey,
<Garzooka> you see I am getting fed up with being banned, we need to discuss and work out a solution
<popey> You have been kicked/banned from the channel (and others in the Ubuntu namespace) many times over the years. You haven't changed your behaviour in that time.
<popey> What possible reason could there be for unbanning you?
<Garzooka> if you look in other channels you will find you are wrong
<popey> Explain how I am wrong
<Garzooka> I am behaving and (as I say) have no reson to be banned
<Garzooka> I mean I've been perfectly alright  in other channels
<popey> what channels?
<Garzooka> ##windows
<Garzooka> and possibly #ubuntu
<popey> 16:31:49 < Garzooka> greetings
<popey> 16:32:49 < Garzooka> greetings
<popey> 16:52:27  * Garzooka starts humming the a team
<popey> thats from #ubuntu
<popey> 09:37:47 < Garzooka> greetings
<popey> 09:38:48 < Garzooka> !ping
<popey> 09:42:20 < Garzooka> I remember midnight comander
<popey> that too
<popey> none of it useful.
<popey> So, I would say you haven't changed, you are not 'behaving'
<Garzooka> I did start humming, everyone puts something like that
<Garzooka> at some pojnt
<Garzooka> point
<popey> not in that channel
<Garzooka> realy not in that channel?
<Garzooka> oh, I hadn't realised until now
<popey> You have neither asked for nor offered any assistance to anyone in that channel, which is acutally ths sole purpose of it.
<Garzooka> I am the only one, I wish to make it up to you somehow
<Garzooka> I mean I did ask questions in ##windows that made sence
<Garzooka> and I do help people if I know what there going on about
<popey> I'm not particularly interested in the activity of ##windows
<Garzooka> if you look in #ubuntu I am trying to help someone
<Garzooka> but the problem is I don't know much about ubuntu support
<Garzooka> but I try my best
<popey> one line of 'install a driver' doesn't counter months of being a dribbling lunatic in -uk
<popey> In my very humble opinion
<Garzooka> well I dont know that much about ubuntu
<popey> right, i need to go and take my daughter to ballet. cheerio
<Garzooka> seeya
<Garzooka> I need another #ubuntu-UK op
<Garzooka> any in here
<Garzooka> AlanBell hello can you help me
<Garzooka> or any ops should I say
<AlanBell> hi Garzooka
 * AlanBell reads back again
<AlanBell> deja vu all over again
<Garzooka> well kinda, but with the true story this time
<AlanBell> well that at least is progress
<AlanBell> so, in review you got a week of +q on the 30th december ish, which before it expired you managed to upgrade to a +b and you have been keeping that +b maintained ever since
<Garzooka> the reson I change nicks and pretend I am another person is because I am fed up with being banned so I attempt to convince people I am a difrent person, but I am not
<AlanBell> yes, that is ban evasion
<AlanBell> which gets you banned for longer
<Garzooka> I never knew that
<Garzooka> :/
<AlanBell> to be honest before the ban evasion and arguments in -irc you really were not annoying me that much in -uk
<Garzooka> and I think thats unfair
<Garzooka> I wasn't doing anything agenst the rules was i?
<Garzooka> the thing is when I am banned I have to talk to one of my two most annoying ops ever
<Garzooka> excluding you that is
<AlanBell> I will have a chat with the other ops later and will clarify whether you are permanently banned or whether we should set a new expiration date
<AlanBell> ban evasion is a seriously bad idea if you want to end up unbanned
<Garzooka> thanks and goodbye
<Garzooka> I will keep that in mind
<Garzooka> goodbye
<popey> 10:20:29 < Garzooka> the reson I change nicks and pretend I am another person is because I am fed up with being banned so I attempt to convince people I am a difrent person, but I am not
<popey> as opposed to actually, y'know, fixing the behaviour
<DJones> If he's fed up with being banned and isn't opposed to fixing the behaviour, why hasn't he done so and changed his behaviour.
<m4v> tell him to pretend he's a person that behaves well
<DJones> I'd rather he was a person who behaved well, rather than just pretending
<guntbert> sometimes I wonder if the term "simple question" should set off various troll alarms :-)  (like a few minutes ago in #ubuntu-offtopic )
<charlie-tca> yes
<charlie-tca> like it did in #xubuntu a bit ago...
<gpc> guntbert: I don't think they were trolling, they asked the same thing in #ubuntu and when redirected to -ot they parted the channel without incident.
<guntbert> gpc: you may be right, and I didn't want to accuse anybody, only: the question was sort of strange....  (and usually the best way to keep troll away is to not answer...)
<guntbert> and then my remark here was just an apropos
<gpc> yeah I know :)
<m4v> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Factoid
<m4v> "A factoid is a questionable or spurious—unverified, incorrect, or fabricated—statement presented as a fact, but with no veracity."
<m4v> It doesn't sound good, does it?
<gpc> not at all
<guntbert> m4v: but entirely accurate (at least in some cases)
<gpc> yup
<m4v> I guess
#ubuntu-irc 2011-01-23
 * evilvish voodoo-summons IdleOne
<bazhang> evilvish, you mean gpc
<rww> Google PC
<rww> anyways, he's been idle 4 hours. Anything us mere mortals can help with?
<evilvish> nah.. nothing important requiring the Immortal rww ;)
<evilvish> just wanted to update him regarding an issue had had discussed with him earlier..
<evilvish> bazhang: thx.
<gpc> evilvish: Thanks for the update. Glad it is sorted now.
#ubuntu-irc 2012-01-16
<christel> AlanBell, Pici, funkyHat, tsimpson: i've updated rbelem's cloak to reflet a change to his pdpc donor level (it was changed from ubuntu/member/pdpc.professional.rbelem to ubuntu/member/pdpc.bronze.rbelem)
<christel> just fyi
<Pici> thanks
#ubuntu-irc 2012-01-17
 * bkerensa waves to pangolin
<pangolin> heya
#ubuntu-irc 2012-01-18
<nsashans_> 0000
<dholbach> good morning
<Myrtti> morning UGT
<Unit193> Howdy
<flacoste> hi jussi, jcastro sent me your way, I'd like to create a ubuntu-maas channel
<flacoste> to discuss development around the ubuntu maas project
<jussi> flacoste: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/CreatingChannels
<jussi> flacoste: and just follow up here for any questions - many should be able to answer you :)
<flacoste> jussi: thanks!
<pippo> ciao
<Myrtti> hi?
<Fuchs> ello
#ubuntu-irc 2012-01-19
<dholbach> good morning
 * Tm_T huggles sladen
<sladen> yo Tm_T
<Myrtti> hiya sladen
 * theadmin is here lol
<Tm_T> theadmin: goodie, as here you can idle more freely
<theadmin> Tm_T: Oh, it's forbidden to idle in the -ops channel?
<Tm_T> theadmin: hint, read the topic (;
<theadmin> Already /part'ed it so :D
<Tm_T> oh, in short, yes no idling there
<Myrtti> unless with a permission :-P
 * Myrtti had idled for years
<theadmin> Tm_T: What's that siltala.net website anyway?
<Tm_T> I never idle
<theadmin> Doesn't look official
<Myrtti> topyli's blog
 * theadmin doesn't idle either, unless she's suddenly busy or interested with something
<theadmin> Or when I'm just of no help :D
<Tm_T> indeed, I never idle, sometimes I just (in)observe silently
<theadmin> Mailing lists huh... That's kind of new for me (/me prefers RSS over that stuff), but I guess is fine
<theadmin> Well here I go *clicks "join"
<theadmin> *
<theadmin> Now who is supposed to aprove those requests?
<Myrtti> the IRC council does when there's need for new ops
<Myrtti> after a call for comments
<theadmin> Ah, I see, so that's gonna take a while.
<Myrtti> well that's usually how it goes
<theadmin> That makes sense. Is fine with me
<theadmin> (never been an op of a channel before, except when I accidentally joined channels that don't exist)
<k1l_> you accidently op? :)
<Myrtti> is it bad?
<Myrtti> the whole op?
<theadmin> lols
 * theadmin imangines bringing peace into the channel and killing trolls off <3
 * popey pokes sladen with Millbank Tower
<christel> that's rather a lot of poking for only one small paul
<sladen> popey: awch
 * Fuchs pokes christel with a toblerone stick
<Myrtti> apt weapon
<Tm_T> sudo apt-weapon poke toblerone
<Tm_T> I need fooood
<mhall119> is this the place to ask for a channel redirect?
<Myrtti> possibly
<mhall119> I'm going to need to get #ayatana redirecting to #ubuntu-unity as soon as I get the official okay
<AlanBell> \o/
<jussi> hrm... strange.... why ?
<Myrtti> can we even do that?
<Myrtti> the access list has canonical cloak on it
<jussi> aiui, ayatana is an upstream, right?
<mhall119> jussi: because people don't know what ayatana is
 * jussi would honestly suggest #ubuntu-unity -> #ayatana tbh
<jussi> but that just me
<mhall119> well the decision was made to go #ayatana -> #ubuntu-unity, I've just been tasked with making it happen
<AlanBell> when?
<jussi> ahh yay, its  joeys channel. no problems getting it done then
<mhall119> when was the decision made, or when shoudl the redirect be implemented?
<jussi> mhall119: go create #ubuntu-unity, using the creating channels wiki page (Ill link in a sec). then anoy joey to redirect it
<mhall119> jussi: #ubuntu-unity already exists
<jussi> ok
<jussi> so
<mhall119> ok, I can annoy joey, no problem there
<mhall119> what will happen to the people in #ayatana when the redirect is put in place?
<jussi> grab popey, have him add joey to the access list
<jussi> mhall119: nothing untill you boot them all, then theyll try rejoin and be redirected
<mhall119> popey: ^^ consider yoursself grabbed (in a professional manner)
<mhall119> jussi: ok
<jussi> mhall119:  see /msg chanserv help clear
<mhall119> jussi: cool, thanks
<jussi> yw
<jussi> just ask here if youve more stuff you need to do
<mhall119> will do
<mhall119> jussi: would it work to have popey added to the access list for #ayatana, rather than having joey added to #ubuntu-unity?
<jussi> mhall119: if you add him with enough permissions
<jussi> !modes
<ubottu> There are many different channel and user modes on !freenode. Here's a list: http://freenode.net/using_the_network.shtml
<jussi> that page is helpful
<mhall119> ok
 * popey considers himself grabbed
<popey> jussi: lies
<popey> mhall119 / jussi, i have set joey to +voAti on #ubuntu-unity, is that sufficient?
<ts2> +votiA is a pretty standard set of flags for operators
<ubot4`> In #ubuntu-irc, ts2 said: +votiA is a pretty standard set of flags for operators
<ts2> hush up ubot4`
<benonsoftware> Why/How did that happen?
<Pici> that bot's trigger key is +
<k1l> the bot was triggered
<benonsoftware> :P
 * Fuchs adds + to the list of possible stupid trigger characters
<popey> +1
<ubot4`> Factoid '1' not found
<popey> stupid bot
<benonsoftware> +-1
<popey> thats going to get annoying pretty quickly
<ts2> there's only a limited set of usable but not-that-common characters that you'd want a bot to use, unfortunately we have 4 in here that all need to be different
<benonsoftware> Maybe use @, #, % and ~
<ts2> ah, but you're missing the uber-confusing part
<ts2> each bot needs 2
<ts2> one for commands, one for factoids
<benonsoftware> *, ^, |, \
<benonsoftware> :P
<Unit193> And some don{t have defaultignore
<ts2> benonsoftware: remember, not too common either @, ^, and * are sometimes used at the start of lines
<benonsoftware> ah
<JoseeAntonioR> hey! I need to talk with someone via PM
<AlanBell> whats up JoseeAntonioR?
<joey> popey: here
<mhall119> thanks joey, pleia2 and popey
<joey> popey: if for some reason you want my help with that channel in the future, you'll have to op me
<joey> popey: or make me a jr founder
<joey> popey: traditionally I do not work on ubuntu channels
<joey> popey: only Canonical and Linaro (I'm the group contact for both)
<joey> popey:  #ubuntu-* is the irc council / irc ops area :-)
<joey> don't want to step on anyone's toes
<mhall119> joey: can you give popey access to #ayatana so he can complete the redirct and kick everyone out after some time?
<joey> yeah sure yabetcha
 * popey hugs joey 
<mhall119> pleia2: can I get super op powers in #ubuntu-unity please?
<popey> you have it
<mhall119> thanks
<mhall119> I didn't a minute ago
<joey> anything else popey I can help with?
<popey> just carry on being awesome ☺
<joey> I don't think you need me on those chans any more do you?
<popey> dont think so
<mhall119> thanks joey
<AlanBell> popey: want to add UbuntuIrcCouncil to it as well so we can help out if required
<popey> will do
<popey> whats the full mask?
<AlanBell> just the account
<LjL> popey: just the account UbuntuIrcCouncil
<popey> ah ok
<AlanBell> we have to log out and log in to nickserv with that account if we need to do something with it
<popey> coolio
<balloons> hello.. I was hoping someone might be able to help me create a re-direct channel?
<AlanBell> great, thanks
<popey> done and also done for -tv -tablet and -phone
<pleia2> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/MovingChannels
<AlanBell> hi balloons, from where to where
<k1l> balloons: which channel?
<pleia2> ^^ very helpful
<pleia2> (includes stuff like adding UbuntuIRCCouncil to the access list)
<balloons> hey :-) for the life of me I can't remember how to ask chanserv anything, including who's founder
<balloons> from #ubuntu-qa to #ubuntu-testing
<balloons> we consolidated the channels but I don't believe a redirect was put into place
<pangolin> /msg chanserv access #channel list
<AlanBell> balloons: /msg chanserve access #ubuntu-qa list
<balloons> good irccouncil owns it
<AlanBell> ok, I should be able to sort this one :)
<balloons> thanks AlanBell
<AlanBell> all done
<balloons> looks good.. thank you much
<balloons> +1 irc team
<ubot4`> Factoid '1 irc team' not found
<benonsoftware> +ubot4` Be quiet
<ubot4`> Factoid 'ubot4` Be quiet' not found
<balloons> ohh noes, the bots involved now.. time to run
<benonsoftware> :P
#ubuntu-irc 2012-01-20
<benonsoftware> Hello
<benonsoftware> I am wondering if I could please get a Ubuntu Cloak?
<pangolin> benonsoftware: link to LP
<benonsoftware> pangolin: https://launchpad.net/~benny
<pangolin> ircc new members looking for cloaks :)
<benonsoftware> :P
<pangolin> congrats benonsoftware :)
<benonsoftware> pangolin: Thank you
<pangolin> benonsoftware: just hangout here and sooner or later someone will get you that cloak
<benonsoftware> Ok
<tgreer> hi guys, any ubuntu ops about?
<Unit193> Is this about #ubuntu-se-offtopic?
<tgreer> ya
<pangolin> tgreer: I am an #ubuntu op
<tgreer> you just dont have any privs for #ubuntu-es-offtopic ?
<pangolin> correct
<tgreer> :/
<pangolin> i don't need to be added to the access list just gimme temp +o and I'll remove them
<tgreer> well there's no entry in there for freenode/staff so I can't do much
<pangolin> :/
<TiMiDo> if i want to be an op for example in the #Ubuntu-es and #ubuntu-es-offtopic so i can have access just in case this annoying stuff happen once again, with the little kids, floods
<tgreer> TiMiDo: you need to speak to #ubuntu-irc and have the Ubuntu IRC council deal with it
<TiMiDo> tgreer, why I'm saying this is because in those channel i am active,
<pangolin> !canibeanop > TiMiDo
<ubottu> TiMiDo, please see my private message
<tgreer> !canibeanop > tgreer
<ubottu> tgreer, please see my private message
 * tgreer nosies
<pangolin> more then welcome to look around :)
<pangolin> than*
<tgreer> heh was just curious as to what it said
<pangolin> and you thought it was hard to become staff
<pangolin> lol
<tgreer> lol
<tgreer> was pretty much tl;dr :P
<pangolin> that is the test, if you make it threw all the documentation you can have ops
<pangolin> heh
<tgreer> if i had time, but i dont.. heh
<tgreer> also see /query chanserv access list #ubuntu-es-offtopic
<tgreer> for who has/can grant ops
<pangolin> yup, tried getting someone from council but none around
<tgreer> typical...
<tgreer> if they want to put an entry in for the freenode staff cloak we can assist, but thats their call
<TiMiDo> lol
<pangolin> yeah i will mention it to m4v
<tgreer> I'm about for another 5 hours, but theres always staff about
<TiMiDo> i try also to msg him,
<TiMiDo> but he is away,
<TiMiDo> can someone activate my cloak?
<pangolin> TiMiDo: link to LP account
<TiMiDo> https://launchpad.net/~timido
<pangolin> IRCC we benonsoftware and TiMiDo both wanting @ubuntu/member
<pangolin> ok now just wait in here and they will get to it soon
<TiMiDo> oh thank you once again pangolin
<pangolin> Very welcome.
<pangolin> err we have*
<AlanBell> morning
<Unit193> Good middle-of-the-night, AlanBell :)
<benonsoftware> Hello
<Unit193> AlanBell: benonsoftware wanted a members cloak now that he's a member
<AlanBell> hi benonsoftware
<AlanBell> yup
<Unit193> Didn't know if you saw, just trying to help
<AlanBell> staff can we have an ubuntu/member/benonsoftware cloak for benonsoftware please
<bkerensa> Hi AlanBell
<AlanBell> hi bkerensa
<christel> morning
<Unit193> Howdy
<AlanBell> morning christel
<christel> AlanBell: benonsoftware done :)
<benonsoftware> Thanks
<AlanBell> thanks christel
<christel> np
<ashams> AlanBell,  Hi, can I get Ubuntu cloak?
<Unit193> Can you link your launchpad please?
<ashams> Unit193, hi unit, nice to see you: here's it https://launchpad.net/~ashams
<Unit193> Congrats! (He'll just have asked you, figured I'd make it a bit easier)
<k1l_> well, then we need to wait for the IRCC to confirm :)
<ashams> Unit193, thanks buddy :-)
<Unit193> Yeppers, but I can't actually do anything :P  Just wait for him to show
<Myrtti> AlanBell, topyli, funkyHat, Pici
<Tm_T> Unit193: you can ping IRCC though (:
<Unit193> Tm_T: Yep, but Alan was just around, and that didn't go well last time
<Tm_T> aww
<AlanBell> hi ashams
<AlanBell> staff can we have an ubuntu/member/ashams cloak for ashams please
<christel> done :)
<AlanBell> yay
<ashams> AlanBell, thanks :-)
<TiMiDo> can someone activate my cloak?
<AlanBell> hi TiMiDo
<k1l> can you link your launchpad profile, TiMiDo ?
<TiMiDo> https://launchpad.net/~timido
<TiMiDo> hi AlanBell
<TiMiDo> good morning
<AlanBell> hmm, your nickserv account is "student"
<TiMiDo> yeah but i want to use timido as the cloak
<AlanBell> so ubuntu/member/timido
<TiMiDo> yeah
<LjL> you should probably make "timido" your primary nick though
<AlanBell> staff can we have an ubuntu/member/timido cloak for TiMiDo please
<TiMiDo> yeah good idea LjL
<christel> done :)
<TiMiDo> thank you
<niko> i should hl staff here
<Myrtti> I thought it was by the account name
<LjL> unaffiliated cloaks are
<Myrtti> ah
<christel> :)
<AlanBell> thanks christel
<christel> anytime!
<AlanBell> staff can we please get an unaffiliated cloak for koke
<Fuchs> AlanBell: let me look into this
<AlanBell> I have contacted him, he has expired and does not wish to renew
<Fuchs> AlanBell: done, he now has unaffiliated
<AlanBell> thanks
<Fuchs> you're welcome
 * christel expires AlanBell 
 * AlanBell tickles christel
<christel> rawr
<Fuchs> don't break her
 * Tm_T huggles all
<andresmujica> hello irc ops!  I need some help with #ubuntu-co-meeting
<Myrtti> what kind of help
<andresmujica> hi Myrtti  I need to register the channel
<Myrtti> why?
<andresmujica> but ubuntulog is op so i couldn`t take it
<andresmujica> because we want to protect the channel (I'm the current contact in ubuntu-co )
<Myrtti> what kind of protection are we talking about?
<Myrtti> I'm trying to get a grasp on what the actual problem is
<andresmujica> we want to be able to mute and unmute the channels in order to held more productive meetings
<andresmujica> and we're unable to do that stuff because we can`t get access as ops on the channel
<Myrtti> IRCC, this looks like your league stuff since you've got the +F flag
<popey> seems like a technical solution to a social problem
<Myrtti> yup
<andresmujica> popey, yeap that's true
<andresmujica> however we`re talking with users that doesn`t even know about irc ...
<andresmujica> so muting this channel while someone is giving a conference or explaining some points is very useful at the moment
<popey> andresmujica: we lay down the rules at the start of the meeting, and have sent mails to detail how it works
<popey> a few people turn up and maybe dont get the 'rules' but a quick pm usually sorts that out
<popey> muting the channel during a meeting seems less inclusive
<andresmujica> yup
<Myrtti> oh I see
<Myrtti> I'm looking at the wrong access list
<Myrtti> it is indeed unregistered
<andresmujica> yeap Myrtti
<andresmujica> is currently unregistered :/
<Nomadz> hello
<andresmujica> so first step is registering it ...
<ts2> you either need to ask rt to remove ubuntulog from the channel, so you can register it. or ask a member of the IRCC to get staff to register it for you
<andresmujica> IRCC as in IRC Council ??
<ts2> yes
<AlanBell> ok, so only ubuntulog has ops right?
<andresmujica> that's right AlanBell
<AlanBell> do you want ubuntulog in there?
<ts2> AlanBell: it's not registered, so the first "user" in the channel gets automatic +o mode
<andresmujica> that's the issue...  thks ts2
<andresmujica> AlanBell, yes we use ubuntlog for our meeting logs
<andresmujica> but we need to get op access eventually to the channel
<AlanBell> staff can we have a bit of help with this please
<andresmujica> so we want to register it to avoid the ubuntulog op
<niko> which channel ?
<AlanBell> #ubuntu-co-meeting
<AlanBell> we have ended up with a bot as first user and op
<AlanBell> if you can remove ubuntulog we can sort it out from there, or help register the channel
<ts2> there should be no need, staff are magical ;)
<andresmujica> :D
<andresmujica> hurray for the staff :D
 * Fuchs transmorphs ts2 to a frog
<christel> AlanBell: beer, soon, first one on you!
<christel> ;)
<AlanBell> yes!
 * niko increase christel lag
<christel> \o/
<AlanBell> flags #ubuntu-co-meeting andresmujica   +votsriRfA
<AlanBell> gah
<andresmujica> :D
<andresmujica> thank you so much AlanBell  Myrtti  popey  christel ts2
<andresmujica> best regards from Colombia !!
<Myrtti> np :-)
<christel> anytime andresmujica :)
#ubuntu-irc 2012-01-21
<TiMiDo> hey when can i get my mail forward.?
<AlanBell> have you set up your email address on launchpad?
<TiMiDo> yeah i just did right now
<TiMiDo> I Confirm, the address. already,
<AlanBell> TiMiDo: you only just set it up?
<TiMiDo> yeah
<TiMiDo> right now,
<AlanBell> you have to set up your forwarding address on launchpad as your primary address
<AlanBell> you have hidden it so I can't see what you have done
<TiMiDo> Your preferred contact address for all Launchpad e-mail is: aaronfarias@att.net
<TiMiDo> change it to timido@ubuntu.com?
<AlanBell> no
<AlanBell> ok, so you should get emails to that address sent to timido@ubuntu.com from other addresses
<TiMiDo> let me check
<AlanBell> you can't test it from you att.net email, it won't send it straight back to you
<AlanBell> and it might not start working for a few days from getting membership I think
<TiMiDo> oh okey
<TiMiDo> then, i live it to rest
<TiMiDo> for the night since here in Miami, is 4:12 AM
<bastidrazor> hello, i'm trying to get an Ubuntu cloak.   my launchpad page is : https://launchpad.net/~kentuckydon
<k1l> !membership
<ubottu> Ubuntu Membership means recognition of a significant and sustained contribution to Ubuntu and the Ubuntu community.  For more info see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership
<k1l> bastidrazor: you need to be an ubuntu member to get a ubuntu cloak
<bastidrazor> i see. i am an end user and that about sums it up. :)
<bastidrazor> i do contribute some knowledge in #ubuntu at times
<k1l> the wiki pages describes the way to become an ubuntu member. read it and setup the requirements
<bastidrazor> okay, thanks k1l
<k1l> no problem. you will need to participate in a meeting. but all that is described in the wiki page.
<bastidrazor> yes, i have read the page. thank you for your time.
#ubuntu-irc 2012-01-22
<Fuchs> I am obviously to stupid for ubottu, sorry for the noise in #ubuntu
<AlanBell> Fuchs: got the hang of doing it in a private message now?
<AlanBell> also http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi
<Fuchs> AlanBell: not yet, at least it didn't response to what I tried
<Fuchs> ah, this one is handy, thanks.
<Fuchs> I was interested in the list text, it didn't give it back when i tried to  /msg ubotto list, does it need the ! trigger in query as well?  (most bots I know don't)
<AlanBell> Fuchs: someone else called it shortly before
<AlanBell> it doesn't repeat itself if you have just seen it
<Fuchs> ah
<Fuchs> thank you
<pangolin> it doesn't always need the !trigger in pm
<pangolin> sometimes she gets a little upset at having to repeat herself
<Fuchs> probably I should have tried   list > Fuchs  in PM
<Fuchs> but I've seen the text now, so I am happy :)
#ubuntu-irc 2013-01-14
<JHOSMAN> Hello, everyone, my name is JHOSMAN, Ubuntu'm Colombia council and request I assign a Cloak
<IdleOne> JHOSMAN: what type of cloak?
<JHOSMAN> IdleOne: "ubuntu/member/nickname"
<IdleOne> JHOSMAN: link to your launchpad account ?
<JHOSMAN> https://launchpad.net/~jhosman
<IdleOne> IRCC can we get some assistance here for JHOSMAN
<IdleOne> JHOSMAN: be patient and someone will get that applied soon.
<Pici> JHOSMAN: Can you please identify to your account?
<IdleOne> JHOSMAN: you need to register your nick
<IdleOne> !register
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<Pici> Rather, register it first.
<JHOSMAN> Pici: I do not understand.
<Pici> JHOSMAN: You need to have a registered nick on freenode before we can grant you a cloak.
<Pici> Ubottu's instructions above should explain it.
<ubottu> Pici: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<JHOSMAN> IdleOne: According to the wiki, I do it in a new tab freenode right? in that channel?
<JHOSMAN>  /nick JHOSMAN
<JHOSMAN> Pici, IdleOne I'm confused, in these steps.
<IdleOne> is this the nick you want to use?
<JHOSMAN> Yes =)
<IdleOne> ok good. no space in front of the /
<IdleOne> go to the next step now
<JHOSMAN> In these two fields that I put?
<JHOSMAN> step 2
<JHOSMAN> nickserv and register
<IdleOne> replace password_of_your_choice your@email.address with your password and your email address
<IdleOne> /msg nickserv register is the command you are send to the server
<JHOSMAN> OK =)
<Myrtti> then check your email
<IdleOne> in the email there will be one more command you need to send to server to complete the registration
<JHOSMAN> Yea!
<JHOSMAN> Complete! =)
<IdleOne> well done, Pici ready
<IdleOne> Myrtti: hang out for a minute :)
<Myrtti> already ready to hit enter
<Pici> Myrtti: do the thing
<JHOSMAN> Everything is full?
<Pici> JHOSMAN: Congrats
<Pici> Myrtti: thanks
<IdleOne> Congrats!
<JHOSMAN> =) Thanks!
<JHOSMAN> Now I login! IRC channels at all with my username and password right?
<IdleOne> when you sign on to freenode, you do /msg nickserv identify PASSWORD
<IdleOne> and your cloak will appear
<Myrtti> or if you use webchat, using the login screen
<JHOSMAN> ok Thanks! =)
<Unit193> Best to use SASL or server pass, though.
<JHOSMAN> I have a question, if someone tries to connect with my username, but not the key, what happens?
<IdleOne> you can use ENFORCE to protect them from doing that. see /msg nickserv help set enforce
<IdleOne> you no longer need the key that freenode sent you in the email. from now on you use the password you set to identify
<JHOSMAN> OK! =)
<JHOSMAN> thanks!
<JHOSMAN> Bye!
<IdleOne> later
#ubuntu-irc 2013-01-17
<hamo> Would you please give me a Ubuntu cloak?
<topyli> hamo: are you an ubuntu member? if so, please provide a link to your launchpad page and we can help
<hamo> topyli: my launchpad username is hamo
<hamo> topyli: https://launchpad.net/~hamo
<topyli> looking, but you don't seem to be a member. let me look better :)
<hamo> topyli: actually, I am an employer of Canonical
<hamo> topyli: sorry, employee
<topyli> hamo: yeah, but that's different. see here: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntumembers
<hamo> topyli: So I could just apply for Canonical cloak?
<topyli> hamo: i suppose. does canonical have their own group here on freenode?
<topyli> hamo: it shouldn't be too hard for you to become an ubuntu member as well though, just apply
<hamo> topyli: Ok..Thanks, will apply
<topyli> cheers
<topyli> the page is long, but the actual drill is simple: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership
<hamo> topyli: Many thanks.
<topyli> welcome to the funny farm! :)
<AlanBell> hamo: there is a canonical cloak available
<AlanBell> hamo: talk to joey about that
<AlanBell> and the canonical wiki
<skellat> May I receive an Ubuntu cloak?  My Launchpad profile is here: https://launchpad.net/~skellat
<Unit193> Pici, AlanBell, topyli ^^ He's part of the members group.
<JoseeAntonioR> Unit193: you can highlight the IRCC by saying IRCC
<Unit193> JoseeAntonioR: I am aware, what about it?
<Unit193> Pretty sure you said that last time too. :P
<JoseeAntonioR> Unit193: just saying
#ubuntu-irc 2013-01-18
<Unit193> Pici: Ping?  PM?
<Pici> Unit193: pong, I forgot about it.
<Pici> Whats the account again?
<Pici> Sorry, its been a busy day ;)
<Unit193> Pici: Was wondering if it'd be an issue.
<Pici> Unit193: Is there anywhere else that bot is active?
<Unit193> Yes, but you'll notice I'm not asking for an ubuntu cloak.
<Pici> Unit193: Oh. I misread.
<Pici> No issue for it having a different cloak then.
<Unit193> Didn't think there was.
<Unit193> Got it done.
#ubuntu-irc 2014-01-14
<MooDoo> hello all
<Tm_T> morning
#ubuntu-irc 2014-01-16
<StephenS> Hello, I need to speak with ubuntu group representative, regarding one channel which contain *ubuntu* namespace.
<Fuchs> that would be people from the IRCC, just wait in here for one to unlurk
<StephenS> ok
<Fuchs> note that the namespace does not include *ubuntu*, but rather ubuntu-*  and a small amount of others.
<StephenS> yeah ubuntu-*
<hggdh> StephenS: what can we do for you?
<StephenS> hggdh I need a channel registered under ubuntu-*
<StephenS> may i pm u?
<IdleOne> StephenS: I can help you if you like
<StephenS> IdleOne I can PM you?
<IdleOne> sure
<IdleOne> Pricey: if you got a minute could you transfer #ubuntu-balkan to UbuntuIRCCouncil please
<Pricey> IdleOne: I'm afraid I can't verify you as an Ubuntu GC currently.
<IdleOne> you should be able to now
<IdleOne> unless you require more than ident to the account?
<Pricey> IdleOne: I'm afraid not. Did you guys email groups@ about the updates?
<IdleOne> I'll have to ask AlanBell or Pici to do that
<Pici> Pricey: Can you #ubuntu-balkan to UbuntuIRCCouncil please
<Pricey> They may have already and I don't realise... but if they haven't then yes, I'd get them to.
<Pici> I think we forgot to do that
<Pricey> Pici: IdleOne: Done.
<IdleOne> thanks Pici :)
<IdleOne> thank you Pricey
<Pricey> No problem. I'm going to disappear in 30 seconds so give me a poke if there's anything else you could do with.
<IdleOne> what flags would StephenS need to be able to add ops to acl?
<IdleOne> +votiA enough?
<StephenS> Wait, I'm not getting a founder status?
<Unit193> IdleOne: Add ops? +f at least
<StephenS> All others ubuntu-rs *-hr have founders, and it's not Ubuntu GC
<IdleOne> thanks Unit193
<Pricey> IdleOne: "/msg chanserv help flags" is very very useful.
<IdleOne> Pricey: :/
<IdleOne> why you gotta be so helpful
<Pricey> IdleOne: In short, +F grants all. Otherwise, +f allows you to grant/remove flags you have except you can't modify the flags of users who have flags which you lack.
<IdleOne> Pricey: I knew that. sometimes my brain forgets the things it knows and defaults to "ask IRC!"
#ubuntu-irc 2014-01-18
<Unit193> IdleOne: I presume nothing planned for the meeting not in the agenda?
<IdleOne> um, let me look at the agenda before I answer that
<Unit193> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/IrcCouncil/MeetingAgenda
<IdleOne> We do have a couple of op applications
<IdleOne> aside from that, nothing I know of (I'm new here so I'm hoping someone else on the IRCC will take the lead on this meeting)
<Unit193> Alrighty, ta.
<IdleOne> but if you have something you want to add please do
<IdleOne> My hope is that we actually use an entire hour to do stuff
<Unit193> Heh, "stuff".  I'd think when it's done, it's done. :P
<IdleOne> right.
<Unit193> Anywho, got what I needed, not adding.
<IdleOne> Just meant that in the past I have seen meetings that IMHO seemed to be for no apparent reason then to have a meeting
<IdleOne> So, personally would prefer to have less meetings which produce more. If that is even possible
<hggdh> +1
<Unit193> +2 or it doesn't count.
<Unit193> IdleOne: Yeah, that's what I was basically asking.
<Hobbsee> Heads up in #ubuntu-devel, does someone here have access?
<tsimpson> Hobbsee: you do
<Hobbsee> hah, so I do
<Hobbsee> wow
<jussi> cripes. it was a hobbsee - you don't see that very often...
#ubuntu-irc 2014-01-19
<Stephens> o.0?
<Myrtti> hm?
<Stephens> Myrtti lot's of ping timeouts.
<Myrtti> yes?
<Stephens> you said, hm?, I reply.
<Myrtti> selffuelling loop then
#ubuntu-irc 2015-01-12
<hggdh> staff: can you please give ubuntuIrcCouncil +F on #ubuntu-podcast?
<niko> +F only ?
<hggdh> niko: actually, +F*
<Mikaela> that includes +OV
<niko> AFoRefiorstv ?
<hggdh> good
<niko> done
<hggdh> +O and +V can be changed easily later, anyways
<hggdh> niko: thank you for your patience with me
<niko> no problem :p
#ubuntu-irc 2015-01-13
<elfy> Pici Tm_T - good day - trying to sort out the poll for you - can't find wiki page for flannel - got any idea where it is :)
<elfy> or indeed anyone else who knows the answer to that ;)
<rww> elfy: ]]NealBussett]]
<rww> erm, [[ even
<elfy> :)
<elfy> thanks rww :)
#ubuntu-irc 2015-01-14
<Unit193> Huh, new flag: +e - Exempts from +b and enables unbanning self.
#ubuntu-irc 2015-01-16
<Pici> 36
<Mikaela> 58
 * niko divise by zero
<IdleOne> BINGO
#ubuntu-irc 2015-01-18
<ConstantLearner> good day. hoping to receive a cloak. here is my launchpad link https://launchpad.net/~dragonznswordz
<teward> ConstantLearner: you need to be an ubuntu member or part of canonical (I believe) to get a cloak - you're in neither
<teward> !membership
<ubottu> Ubuntu Membership means recognition of a significant and sustained contribution to Ubuntu and the Ubuntu community.  For more info see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership/NewMember
<teward> ConstantLearner: start there ^
<ConstantLearner> thanks
<teward> i was nonspecific oh well
<teward> i meant he can't get an ubuntu cloak
<teward> (freenode can still give them unaffiliated)
 * teward failed
<Mikaela> I think they will find to #freenode
#ubuntu-irc 2016-01-20
<heartsmagic> hello there
<k1l> hi
<heartsmagic> is there anyone who can help for our Loco channel?
<k1l> some ircc should be awake. so what is the issue?
<heartsmagic> there is a channel we want to get back for our Loco if possible
<Pici> Which channel?
<heartsmagic> oh here you ara Pici :)
<heartsmagic> #ubuntu-sohbet. long time ago one of our friends created this channel for ubuntu-tr. now, we now there is a name regulation for ubuntu
<heartsmagic> sohbet means chitchat in Turkish
<Pici> heartsmagic: logically, this should really go under #ubuntu-tr-sohbet
<heartsmagic> if possible we want that channel back, if not we will think other solutions
<heartsmagic> yeah, this is our plan b, but i want to ask anyway
<Pici> I'd prefer it to live there, but I can forward it from #ubuntu-sohbet to #ubuntu-tr-sohbet
<heartsmagic> oh, that would be great Pici.
<heartsmagic> thank you so much.
<heartsmagic> now, i should create that channel
<heartsmagic> ok, registered. thank you again
<Pici> heartsmagic: can you please grant flags +ARefiorstv to UbuntuIrcCouncil in that channel so I can finish getting the forward setup?
<Pici> /msg chanserv flags #ubuntu-tr-sohbet UbuntuIRCCouncil +ARefiorstv
<heartsmagic> Pici: done
<heartsmagic> thanks again Pici
<slashd> Hi, I've been approved to become a ubuntu member today, and I'd like to request an Ubuntu cloak LP: https://launchpad.net/~slashd
<rww> slashd: identify to NickServ please, /msg nickserv help identify
<slashd> rww, done
<rww> Pici: ^
<hggdh> slashd: looks oK
<rww> a hggdh is fine too :D
<hggdh> staff: please add a cloak ubuntu/member/slashd for slashd
<hggdh> rww: heh
<niko> congrats
<Unit193> Thanks, niko!
<hggdh> niko: as always, in your debt
<Unit193> slashd: You may want to look at https://freenode.net/sasl/
<hggdh> slashd: welcome, again :-)
<Pici> slashd: congrats :)
<slashd> starff: thanks
<slashd> staff: thanks
#ubuntu-irc 2017-01-16
<xnox> Hello, could a logging bot & bug #1 linking bot be invited into #ubuntu-powerpc ?
<ubottu> bug 1 in Ubuntu Malaysia LoCo Team "Microsoft has a majority market share" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1
<xnox> pleaseeeeeeee =)
#ubuntu-irc 2017-01-18
<uberalex> fairly new to using IRC and i found this channel off IRC Guidlines
<uberalex> is there any other info about using IRC i should know about?
<uberalex> or would be helpful?
#ubuntu-irc 2017-01-21
<DDoc> hi everyone
<DDoc> I need help ! PLS
<DDoc> I've been experienced erratic mouse movements, how can I fix this ?
<Fuchs> DDoc: hi ,you probably want #ubuntu  instead :)
<DDoc> ohhh, tx then
<Fuchs> you're welcome :)
#ubuntu-irc 2018-01-16
<svij> hello, I would like to have an ubuntu member cloak which replaces my current one. This is my launchpad profile: https://launchpad.net/~svij
<el> dax: hi, ^ looks good
<dax> svij, el: done
<el> added to cloaked people lp group
<svij> el: dax: thanks :)
<ubot5> In #ubuntu-desktop, tkamppeter said: ubot5 is not answering to GitHub bugs and GitHub is so common now.
#ubuntu-irc 2018-01-17
<ubot93> tsimonq2 called the ops in #ubuntu-google ()
#ubuntu-irc 2018-01-18
<ircfan> hello, am i in the right place to ask about my status regarding policy violations?
<ircfan> its been a longer while that "Patrick Frank" was not allowed to visit any ubuntu related channel
<ircfan> is that still up?
<wxl> ircfan: did you try joining?
<ircfan> wxl: i joined #ubuntu several days ago and then i remembered
<wxl> if you've joined, then you're not banned, right?
<ircfan> its not about modes
<ircfan> i want to avoid that i try to settle in a place where people hate me
<wxl> you were asking if the status of not being allowed to visit any ubuntu related channel was still up. you're saying that somehow has nothing to do with bans/modes?
<el> i'm sure we told him at some point in the past he wasn't welcome, without having gone around and set +b in every channel
<ircfan> i never said "has nothing to do with bans" i just said the main focus of me is a different one
<el> ircfan: people tend to hate your behaviour not you, so if you have a grasp on that bit and can refrain from filling channels with your usual rants, don't fixate on people, don't start yelling insults etc, then i see no need to enforce the old directive.
<el> however, if you do go back to that behaviour, we will start enforcing
<el> that seem fair?
<ircfan> more than fair, thank you
<el> excellent, welcome back.
<ircfan> :D
 * ircfan waves
<dax> @mark #ubuntu-irc ircfan pfrank's back
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<krytarik> Ah, lol. :D
<krytarik> (Ups, wrong window item..)
#ubuntu-irc 2019-01-15
<ubot5> In #ubuntu-discuss, tomreyn said: !18.10 Cosmic Cuttlefish is <reply> Ubuntu 18.10 (Cosmic Cuttlefish) is the 29th release of Ubuntu, supported until July 2019. Release annoucement at https://markshuttleworth.com/archives/1521
#ubuntu-irc 2019-01-18
<teward> whoever runs Ubottu... we have a breakage in #ubuntu+1.  https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/HRDsGFDkNX/
<teward> looks like it doesn't know about 'disco'.
<teward> can we also remove all of the EOL releases from that list, since they're no longer relevant or supported?
<teward> Pici: thanks for handling that :)
<Pici> np :)
#ubuntu-irc 2020-01-14
<ubot5> In #ubuntu-discuss, tomreyn said: !acpi_osi is <reply> If your system is unstable or power management does not work well and logs show ACPI issues, you can try to make the Linux kernel pretend it was Windows during boot (which can help on hardware which was only tested with Windows): http://iam.tj/prototype/enhancements/Windows-acpi_osi.html
<ubot5> In #ubuntu-discuss, tomreyn said: !nomodeset is <reply> Systems with certain graphics chipsets may not boot properly out of the box. "Temporarily Add a Kernel Boot Parameter for Testing" as discussed at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/KernelBootParameters to add the "nomodeset" parameter there.
<tomreyn> "beaver" seems to have once been a contributor to #ubuntu-fr and https://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/utilisateurs/beaver - compromised account maybe?
<dax> el's theory was a cat sitting on their keyboard
<dax> hence the unban, 'cause i failed to consider that
<tomreyn> hmm could be that yes
